# Medic Students!!!



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

EMT students have their thread, so why not us medic students?


Third day of class today... went over the basics of the CNS and PNS.  Amazes me how little they teach in B school.


Enjoying it so far.  Loving learning about the human body.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2009)

In my last semester and can't wait for last 5 weeks of semester... Internship #2


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2009)

Am I still considered a medic student if I burn down my school???

If one can be an EMT with  a manslaughter charge, surely one can be a paramedic with an arson charge...


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Am I still considered a medic student if I burn down my school???
> 
> If one can be an EMT with  a manslaughter charge, surely one can be a paramedic with an arson charge...



Maybe you should pass the test before you contemplate arson?


----------



## Sasha (May 27, 2009)

Passing the test isn't an issue. I'm ready to take the state, I've been ready, and I'll pass it no problem. It's GETTING to test that's the problem.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Passing the test isn't an issue. I'm ready to take the state, I've been ready, and I'll pass it no problem. It's GETTING to test that's the problem.



I meant the English test!


----------



## futuremedic (May 27, 2009)

I only have 10 weeks left until I am done with my paramedic course and then it's time for the registry...I have to figure out where I'm going to take it. In Nebraska they aren't doing any practical testing at a time that is convenient so I am going to have to travel


----------



## HotelCo (May 27, 2009)

A few weeks past the halfway point, here.


----------



## ErinCooley (May 27, 2009)

in a few weeks I'm gonna join yall.  I think classes start late June/early July but I dont know the exact date.


----------



## mikeN (May 28, 2009)

I have two weeks of clinical time left!  Next week and the week after.  Then two weeks of class after that for PALS and AMLS and skill reviews before our class heads to NYC for our ride time.  It has been a long year.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2009)

mikeN said:


> I have two weeks of clinical time left!  Next week and the week after.  Then two weeks of class after that for PALS and AMLS and skill reviews before our class heads to NYC for our ride time.  It has been a long year.



Wow, nice.

How many clinical hours did you need?


We have to do ACLS and PALS before we can start clinicals in October.


----------



## mikeN (May 28, 2009)

We were supposed to have AMLS and PALS a long time ago, but scheduling mishaps and busy schedules kept that from happening.  

As for clinical hours, way too much, or at least it feels that way.  I have no problem with that though.  I can't give you an exact number of hours, but I can break it down for you
-approx 9 to 11 ER weeks - Monday thru wed  7-330 / 3-1130
-I was supposed to do 10 days of OR time, I did 12 to get my last 2 tubes.
-OB - 40 hours,  I got 4 births, it was a slow week for that LnD
-psych - 32 hours
-ICU, 32 hours, I'm at 16 right now, I finish the other 16 hours next week
-Pedi - 32 hours, it was boring since it was a pedi floor and not an ED, I see pedis in the ED I'm in anyway

The only rotation I was miserable in was the OR.  
The only thing I have left to do is hang two more bags of meds then I have all of my requirements except for electricution, but we can test out of that in class.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2009)

You have to kill someone with electricity?!


I hear OR is boring as you sit there, do a tube, and go back to sitting there.


----------



## mikeN (May 28, 2009)

The OR i basically like that, but you have to be careful where you sit.  Don't sit in the break room or anywhere out of the way.  Some anesthesiologists[spelling?] actually don't mind medic students there, so if they do an interview and realize someone is a tube they will grab you.  A lot of OR's use LMA's, so tubes can be few and far between.  I actually stayed the whole days for add-on cases because those would be tubes sometimes.  My time was hell because the receptionist/nurse was the spawn of Satan.  I didn't want to wish death upon her because she has cancer.  The charge doc was ****ing me around, but I got around that.  Advice, learn the lay of the land fast, make friends with the holding area nurses, don't hide, and bring some good books.


----------



## medic417 (May 28, 2009)

How sad.  OR used to be the best part of clinicals.  Used to be able to drop the tube, operate the vent, assist with other items out of the sterile field.  You only left the OR if you were requested to drop a tube in another OR or asked to go get other supplies.  You watched and if you got a good doctor you ended up with some neat A&P lessons.  

But yes LMA's are the current way of doing it.  It saves unneeded trauma.


----------



## Sasha (May 28, 2009)

> Advice, learn the lay of the land fast, make friends with the holding area nurses, don't hide, and bring some good books.



Bring coffee and donuts and let a nurse have your pen if she borrows it and says "Ooh! I like your pen!" 

Quickest way to get on their good side and get some good stuff.


----------



## Sasha (May 28, 2009)

> We have to do ACLS and PALS before we can start clinicals in October.



All we had to do was learn how to cannulate a vein and pass a background check. Why do they want you to have ACLS and PALS?


----------



## medic417 (May 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> All we had to do was learn how to cannulate a vein and pass a background check. Why do they want you to have ACLS and PALS?



So you can run any codes during clinicals or ride outs.  You really did get robbed at your school.


----------



## Sasha (May 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> So you can run any codes during clinicals or ride outs.  You really did get robbed at your school.



No, because we did clinicals throughout class. A minimum requirement to be able to start clinicals was to be able to start an IV. I felt it was better to do clinicals cocurrently with class. I feel it reinforces what you learn.

Once I had done ACLS and cardiology and such in class, I was able to run codes, and I did lead on a few.

But also remember, there is more to EMS than just codes.


----------



## medic417 (May 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> No, because we did clinicals throughout class. A minimum requirement to be able to start clinicals was to be able to start an IV. I felt it was better to do clinicals cocurrently with class. I feel it reinforces what you learn.
> 
> Once I had done ACLS and cardiology and such in class, I was able to run codes, and I did lead on a few.
> 
> But also remember, there is more to EMS than just codes.



I have always felt just the opposite.  I think it is better to get the education almost complete then go out for clinicals.  It allows you to do more and is less confusing for the preceptor as rather than asking can you do this they say hey you are almost done with school show us your Paramedic magic.    

As to codes very small part, I do agree.


----------



## Sasha (May 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I have always felt just the opposite.  I think it is better to get the education almost complete then go out for clinicals.  It allows you to do more and is less confusing for the preceptor as rather than asking can you do this they say hey you are almost done with school show us your Paramedic magic.
> 
> As to codes very small part, I do agree.



I guess it's a matter of preference. For me, I felt it was better to do rides and clinicals throughout class.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 28, 2009)

We get through about half our class before we start clinicals.  Majority of the medical issues are handled beforehand as well.  



In EMT, they allowed clinicals about 4 weeks in to the class, well before you learn much of anything.  I did clinicals as soon as I could and felt completely at a loss at what to do on most of the calls.


----------



## mikeN (May 28, 2009)

codes are definetly a small part of Ems but when it rains it pours. I had my first code back in march with a partner that went to medic school and left before clinicals. We just just happened to be there when it happened. It went smooth, we didn't freak out, we got ALS super fast.  This could have been Charlie foxtrot fast.  I think going over codes in class(acls or just bls) helps from freezing up and you just know what to do next without hesitating. We got a pulse back shortly.  I swear the ambulance I was in is cursed because all I get is crap calls if I'm in it.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> How sad.  OR used to be the best part of clinicals.  Used to be able to drop the tube, operate the vent, assist with other items out of the sterile field.  You only left the OR if you were requested to drop a tube in another OR or asked to go get other supplies.  You watched and if you got a good doctor you ended up with some neat A&P lessons.
> 
> But yes LMA's are the current way of doing it.  It saves unneeded trauma.



Seeing things like that makes me wish we got some OR time. I got to drop tubes in cadavers a few times, but that's it...


----------



## piranah (May 28, 2009)

i did 
 320 ER
 40 ICU
 40 OR (got ten tubes and assisted and was helping in the OR)
    35 full adult written assessments
    30 full pedi
    20 full psych
  I had 5 codes in my ER time 1 in ICU and i extubated an ICU pt.....
i have 150 ride time hrs left with a bunch of skills then im set to test nationally
 10 electrical therapies


----------



## HotelCo (May 28, 2009)

We do our clinicals throughout class as well. Just had to know how to do an IV, intubate and pass a background check.

I like it that way, I learned something in class one day, and was seeing and treating it the next.


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2009)

Ok.

I was going to start a thread with my update... so I'll put it here.

We are done the diadetic portion of class. I've got 70'ish hours of final summative field time to complete.

I've passed my course's written exam, as well as the oral exam with our medical director. Tonight is our course practical exam. WISH ME LUCK!

We have some review, and the slower folks finish their final ride time over the summer, and we'll take NREMT-P practicals in August.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 31, 2009)

So how'd it go, Jon?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 1, 2009)

<---- will be jumping onto your boat come September


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2009)

4 weeks of classroom work left in my paramedic classes  Then it's 5 weeks of 48 hours each for last internship... Oh yea, and another 60 hours of clinicals between now and then. 


So is that the light at the end of the tunnel or just a train coming to run us down?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 1, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> So is that the light at the end of the tunnel or just a train coming to run us down?



If Metallica has it right, I'd recommend listening for whistles.


----------



## 2630 (Jun 1, 2009)

just about done with the first quarter here. i just finished my first 70 hours in the ER this past weekend. focusing my time on the last few chapters and quarter final right now. next quarter is cardiology, 70 more hours in the ER, 10 in the OR, 10 in psych and the first 125 in the bus. as much as i hate not having a job, it is nice to be able to focus on my medic stuff right now.

2630


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 3, 2009)

What peds books are ya'll using? I know my program is using the Mosby's section for peds, PEPP, and PALS. Anyone have any other one? I'm interested in getting some supplemental reading


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I just got Dubins EKG book... liking it so far but don't want to get too far ahead of my self since we don't start cardiology for another month.


----------



## mikeN (Jun 3, 2009)

it doesn't hurt to look at rhythms before going over them in class. I had a hard  time identyfing them for a long time.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 3, 2009)

Just finished the "Irregular" section... I can tell the difference between a Wandering Pacemaker vs a MAT!  Yay!

Now to tell the difference between a MAT and a "Non-conducted Premature Atrial Beat"...............:wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 9, 2009)

So we have 2 quizzes tomorrow because 9 people failed the last 2 A&P quizzes... so even those who aced them have to take them.


Oh well, the extra reinforcement never hurts.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a day full of scenarios tomorrow... and my PALS, PEPP, Peds/OB final exams, and my toxicology exam on monday... and yay! Peds ER and NICU clinicals this weekend... I think I need caffiene.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 10, 2009)

Class got canceled halfway through tonight because a tornado knocked out the power.... darn.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 13, 2009)

About a month in to the class, 4 quizzes in, but first exam is next Friday, and we dropped 2 people today.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> About a month in to the class, 4 quizzes in, but first exam is next Friday, and we dropped 2 people today.



How many did you start with, and what are you at now?

We started with 38, we're now down to 10.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 13, 2009)

23 down to 21...

Not anywhere near my EMT's 45 to 21 drop, but still, not even the first exam?


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> 23 down to 21...
> 
> Not anywhere near my EMT's 45 to 21 drop, but still, not even the first exam?



My class was full to the brim. We had people getting desks and chairs from other classrooms. I'm glad that we've lost a few.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 13, 2009)

We started with 15, down to 13 now. Almost done and hoping we don't lose any more


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't wanna go to sociology. Don't make me go!!! :[


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I don't wanna go to sociology. Don't make me go!!! :[



I'll trade ya. Taking Ped/OB, PALS, and PEPP finals today


----------



## Sieldan (Jun 15, 2009)

*Bout a third of the way into P-1*

And liking it so far.  We've only got 11 in the class, and I think that we will 'promote' all of us to P-2.  Tell you what tho, I am having to study a lot more than I did with Basic, which isnt necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 15, 2009)

Passed all my ped exams! Next up tommorow is tested oral boards. Should be fun.


----------



## Jon (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm signed off from ride time - first in my class to be done.

Now I need to wait and test with my class... in August.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 15, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Passed all my ped exams! Next up tommorow is tested oral boards. Should be fun.



Congrats, and good luck.




Jon said:


> I'm signed off from ride time - first in my class to be done.
> 
> Now I need to wait and test with my class... in August.





Hopefully you keep up with studying while out.  Can you sign up for more clinicals?




Just looked online, and the medic class before us is having a PHTLS skills day on Saturday and they are looking for volunteers to get the full makeup treatment to be trauma pts... hopefully when I go to class tomorrow there's still a spot open.  Would be fun.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 15, 2009)

I did one of those in highschool. It was an active-shooter scenario. I was "shot in the chest" Got all the makeup and everything. SWAT came in and extracted the victims using their modified APC, transfer to Ambulance and zipped on over to the hospital where they were waiting to start "treating" me. The wound had some tubing in it that ran to a syringe in my hand that let me control the bleeding. Great fun, and from the debrief after, it seemed like everyone learned a lot. Plus... free food. Gotta love free food.


----------



## Outbac1 (Jun 15, 2009)

A whole day off tomorrow. 13 shifts in and 29 to go. I've been busy with my clinical ride time. I put in for all my night shifts off and just work my two days, then 4 or 5 clinical shifts. Basicaly it means I'm on a truck 6 of every 7 days. If I can keep it up I'll be done in early Aug. 

  I haven't done a huge amount of calls but there have been some good ones in the mix. Some good pulmonary edemas, a few infarcts, a dilaudid OD. Narcan appears to work well. Some traumas, A suv rearended by a pickup. Mom,dad,two kids and a dog. End result was good all walked away later. A motorcycle rider who skipped down the road when he dropped his bike. 8 broken ribs and clavicle, hemo/pneumothorax which bought him a chest tube at the hospital. A soccer player with a popped knee.  Enough to keep me interested at least. 

Well time for bed. I'm going to enjoy sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 15, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I did one of those in highschool. It was an active-shooter scenario. I was "shot in the chest" Got all the makeup and everything. SWAT came in and extracted the victims using their modified APC, transfer to Ambulance and zipped on over to the hospital where they were waiting to start "treating" me. The wound had some tubing in it that ran to a syringe in my hand that let me control the bleeding. Great fun, and from the debrief after, it seemed like everyone learned a lot. Plus... free food. Gotta love free food.



I participated in a MCI drill for the hospital, only our scenario was a mass outbreak of a new strain of influenza (Swine Flu!). I was a fourteen year old abandon with my three year old sister, Flopsy ( who was a stuffed bunny) at the ER. Due to being over run with patients, they put one of my classmates in the room with Flopsy and I. The classmate died, and traumatized Flopsy. Child Life was called to help Flopsy cope, and Flopsy and I were admitted. Flopsy was admitted to the PICU and I to the regular pedi floor. At the elevator we were ripped apart despite my protests, and I died in my room, pulled off the electrodes, slumped over, and pulled out my deceased card. After I was discovered I collected all the other "children" (stuffed animals) and was wheeled off to the "morgue" (cafeteria). Flopsy pulled through and made a full recovery.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 17, 2009)

My medic school pays for some webinar type this, so about 7 of us are in it right now studying for the test on Friday.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 17, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I participated in a MCI drill for the hospital, only our scenario was a mass outbreak of a new strain of influenza (Swine Flu!). I was a fourteen year old abandon with my three year old sister, Flopsy ( who was a stuffed bunny) at the ER. Due to being over run with patients, they put one of my classmates in the room with Flopsy and I. The classmate died, and traumatized Flopsy. Child Life was called to help Flopsy cope, and Flopsy and I were admitted. Flopsy was admitted to the PICU and I to the regular pedi floor. At the elevator we were ripped apart despite my protests, and I died in my room, pulled off the electrodes, slumped over, and pulled out my deceased card. After I was discovered I collected all the other "children" (stuffed animals) and was wheeled off to the "morgue" (cafeteria). Flopsy pulled through and made a full recovery.


 
I would love to hear more about this scenario (in another thread) since this has been and continues to be discussed.   

I also know many position statements for treatments plans for the large scale event have changed over the past 5 years and am wondering if EMS has caught up with the changes.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2009)

Shift in a Psych ER tomorrow morning, then PICU Sat night. And I passed two more Enviromental scenarios today


----------



## hrmeeks (Jun 17, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You have to kill someone with electricity?!
> 
> 
> I hear OR is boring as you sit there, do a tube, and go back to sitting there.



Do your tube find out when the next surgery you will be in is and go to the er or ob or psych or the cpc and get some more contacts in.  Dont sit there and waste your time, You can also see the pt s in preop see if they will let you get some sticks in.


----------



## reaper (Jun 17, 2009)

How about watching the procedure and learning something? The OR is a great learning experience. You should not be there "just to get a tube"!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2009)

reaper said:


> How about watching the procedure and learning something? The OR is a great learning experience. You should not be there "just to get a tube"!



+1. I would have killed for OR rotations. And I know I learned a hell of a lot in the trauma room and every other clinical shift just watching procedures. So just watch. 

I still remember being let watch a harvest team work. A very valuable learning experience


----------



## mikeN (Jun 17, 2009)

reaper said:


> How about watching the procedure and learning something? The OR is a great learning experience. You should not be there "just to get a tube"!



The OR I was in the staff was not nice to me or my classmate that was in there another week.  We were outsiders and were treated like such.  They didn't want us touching patients other than to tube and they didn't even want us there for that.  I was lucky if I got a tube a day.  They relied on LMA's.   I had to ask the anesthesiologist for permission to tube there PT's and a few didn't want me doing that, then I had to ask the PT and get a consent form signed.  I watched surgeries, but it was a small hospital that did the same surgeries over and over again.  Then I realized I was missing tubes while sitting through surgeries.  It depends which hospital OR you go to, because every OR experience is going to be different.  I had to go 2 extra days to get my 10th tube.  Another classmate of mine got 89 tubes in his time at a different OR.


----------



## mikeN (Jun 17, 2009)

ANOTHER TIP FOR CLINICALS: DO NOT MESS THINGS UP FOR OTHER CLASSMATES AND MEDIC STUDENTS IN OTHER PROGRAMS!!!!!!

When a nurse/preceptor asks you:
 1} what skills do you need?
 2}Why do you guys come to this department?

NEVER NEVER NEVER say I don't need anymore skills because I have all the required ones already.   Also, NEVER say, I don't know why I am here, I have all of my skills already.   

A nurse won't think twice about asking you to leave.

I had to go to a different hospital for a rotation because a classmate did something along these lines.  We are no longer welcomed on that unit.


----------



## hrmeeks (Jun 17, 2009)

reaper said:


> How about watching the procedure and learning something? The OR is a great learning experience. You should not be there "just to get a tube"!



I do not disagree except the RN for the proceedures pretty much run you out once the doc is finished with you.  @ the hospital where I did my clinicals the OR wasnt Medic student friendly.  Made lemonade out of lemons. Plus I have an unfair advantage over most students. I work at an inner city (teaching hospital ) Level 2 ER with Docs that will teach you as much as you are willing to learn.  I love and hate it all at the same time.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 18, 2009)

reaper said:


> How about watching the procedure and learning something? The OR is a great learning experience. You should not be there "just to get a tube"!



That's a good idea, and I do that IF there isn't an opportunity for me to tube or do a procedure I'll be doing on the road. Procedure that I'll actually be doing takes precedence over watching surgery.


----------



## reaper (Jun 18, 2009)

Being able to watch a surgery and learn something new(outside your scope), can be more of a learning experience, then a minor procedure that you will do a thousand times.

I remember how hard it is to get your intubations in the OR. I know that they are becoming less frequent, due to more LMA usage. But, never pass over a learning experience.

To those that think they are treated bad in the OR. There are a few things you can do.
First, do not enter the OR with the attitude that you are there only to get tubes. Enter with the attitude that you are there to learn, to learn anything they will teach you no matter how minor you think it is.

Second, Hit it off with the anesthesiologist or the RNA as soon as you get there. Let them know that you are eager to learn anything that they will teach you. This will get you a much greater education in the long run. If they know that you are serious about what you are doing and not there because you are required to be. Don't show annoyance if they have no intubations. Ask if you can put in the LMA. That is a skill you will need just as much and it is good to know how to do it!

More and more OR's are not allowing medic students in, any longer. The reason is the lack of wanting to learn and the attitude that they already know what they are doing. A lot of them do not listen to what they are being told, they just want to drop the tube.

If you are on an OR clinical, you are there to learn all you can about airway control. If you can observe the operation and learn something else, it is a plus. You are not there to do other procedures. You can get Iv's during other clinicals

ER clinicals may go a little easier, because ER nurses are used to dealing with arrogant medics. When you go to the OR,Peds,OB, or Psych, You need to act professional, be polite and show them that you are eager to learn from them. This will get you a clinical experience that is enjoyable for all involved. Do what ever they ask and ask to do everything. I don't care if it is something you may never do again in your job, it is a learning experience to do it at least once.

If you go to all clinicals with this attitude, I can guarantee that you and all students that follow you, will have a great experience.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 18, 2009)

reaper said:


> Being able to watch a surgery and learn something new(outside your scope), can be more of a learning experience, then a minor procedure that you will do a thousand times.



It may only be a minor procedure that I'll be doing a thousand times, but when that skill needs to be done, I'm sure the patient would appreciate it that I know what I'm doing, and took the opportunity to practice that procedure whenever I could, instead of watching an appendectomy.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 18, 2009)

Unless we get field appendectomy's in the future


----------



## reaper (Jun 18, 2009)

That's ok, do as you will.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 19, 2009)

First exams today, over A&P, patho, and pharmacology.


95%   ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2009)

I passed! As of today all of my classroom portion is done except capstone. We take the REACH exam today and then on to the bar!... er... internship. Yea, internship 

All 13 of us made it!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats!



Now--- send me your cert in the mail.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Now--- send me your cert in the mail.



Heh, still have to do internship before I test for NR


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2009)

I have nothing but time, bro.

Like... 11 months.  God, can't believe it's been a month already.




We do IV/IM/SQ labs tomorrow... not looking forward to being poked.  I get all shocky and pale when poked by needles.


----------



## ResTech (Jun 24, 2009)

Good luck getting stuck tomorrow!... my College won't let us stick each other ne more in class due to insurance... so we had to practice IV's on the training arm and injection's on oranges. Not that ne one would practice an IO on each other... but we used a pack of chicken legs for that. It worked out pretty well.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah we have the arms to practice on, and one of the instructors is bringing in chicken legs for IO when we do ACLS.


Still-- you can fit a 14g in my hands alone, not to mention my other veins, so I'm a prime target :unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2009)

Did IV/IM/SQ today.

Got to stick one student before time was up.  Went for a nice juicy AC, stuck it in, and... no flash.  What the?  Call the teacher over, and I said I thought I screwed up.  He jiggled it a bit and POOF, flash.  Turns out the bevel was hugging a wall.




Had a.. err... complication with the SQ portion...


----------



## ResTech (Jun 26, 2009)

Those vessel walls will get ya every time  what was up with the SQ?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2009)

Meh, went to fill up the syringe using the saline bag, stuck in the needle, drew back... and didn't get anything.

I was like what the heck?

So I tilt the bag a little using my left hand, and jiggle the bag, and then all of a sudden felt a poke.  The darn needle went through the hard plastic port and in to my thumb.



Luckily it was sterile.


----------



## mikeN (Jun 26, 2009)

If there was tubing you should have taken saline into the syringe through the needleless port.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2009)

mikeN said:


> If there was tubing you should have taken saline into the syringe through the needleless port.



Not all classes/services use needleless ports. No one in the ABQ area uses them in the field for example, and my classes didn't have any either


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 26, 2009)

The bag was a needle infusion port.  We had needleless tubing, but we didn't use it for withdrawals from the saline bags.


Just a tiny :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: on my thumb... nothing like the IM injections I gave a few people last night 



Aced the quiz over trade names (not saying much).  We have a quiz on Wednesday over the indications for all of our drugs that start with "A"


----------



## imurphy (Jun 27, 2009)

Jumping into the post late!! 

I start on July 6th. I'm on P2. 

We have to do the full didatic part of the course before we do clinicals or ride time, which makes sence to me. Better to have that done before doing clinicals. So after November 23rd (my birthday no less!) I finish the didatic section.

Not sure on the rest of th edetails (hours etc) still waiting on my pack

Ian


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2009)

Going to start getting ready for the first day of second round of internship  I don't wanna be a white cloud no more!


----------



## imurphy (Jun 27, 2009)

Good luck! Hope you get a black cloud!

One of my partners is th eULTIMATE white cloud. Poor girl have been riding close to 500 hours, and STILL needs a tube to finish!


----------



## medicdan (Jun 27, 2009)

Someone I know is coming up on 790 hours, no tube. He works as a dispatcher during the week, and has been known to leave dispatch (with proper coverage), and jump ALS calls that sound promising. No luck, as of yet.


----------



## mikeN (Jun 28, 2009)

I am not a white cloud.  
I start my ride time next week down in NYC.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 28, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Someone I know is coming up on 790 hours, no tube. He works as a dispatcher during the week, and has been known to leave dispatch (with proper coverage), and jump ALS calls that sound promising. No luck, as of yet.


 
I hope he is looking at more than just the opportunity for "a tube" or the 790 hours will mean very  little.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2009)

Sitting in the bus doing nothing. Only two calls so far... Hopefully a few more tonight


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 28, 2009)

Got an EJ  It was a fun night overall


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 2, 2009)

Did drug math tonight... I really don't get what all the hub-bub is about it.  It's actually quite simple, and I suck at math.

We have a week of, then get tested on Tuesday over the indications for all of our drugs.  Gah.


----------



## el Murpharino (Jul 2, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Did drug math tonight... I really don't get what all the hub-bub is about it.  It's actually quite simple, and I suck at math.
> 
> We have a week of, then get tested on Tuesday over the indications for all of our drugs.  Gah.



There isn't a "hub bub" about it...it's as simple as doing a bit of multiplication and division.  Any 3rd grader could do it...


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 2, 2009)

Did our yearly review of infectious diseases yesterday. Next week: OB/GYN.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

OB.  Always my worst subject.

Aced the 2 quizzes we had on Wed. Sadly, being beat by one guy by .3%.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> OB.  Always my worst subject.
> 
> Aced the 2 quizzes we had on Wed. Sadly, being beat by one guy by .3%.



Never had a problem with OB.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

What can I say?  I just suck with all aspects of girls.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> What can I say?  I just suck with all aspects of girls.



True that. 

I'm glad that I've worked in an OB GYN clinic prior to p-school. Although it's not L&D, I feel like it's given me hands-on experience in a field many of my fellow students are going to be uncomfortable with.


----------



## Coptrainer (Jul 5, 2009)

*1 month 17 days til start*

I've been reading my textbook as preparation for my Medic class which begins Aug. 22.  A little daunting at this point.  Not sure what I got my self into but looking forward to the process.

G'luck everyone!


----------



## R.O.P. (Jul 7, 2009)

*NMSU students*

Hi.  If any of you paramedic students (or graduates) have experience w/ NMSU's program, could you contact me?  Thanks.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 7, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> I feel like it's given me hands-on experience in a field many of my fellow students are going to be uncomfortable with.



You mean BESIDES being a girl?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2009)

I suck with Mac blades.

Long live Miller blades!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 11, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Never had a problem with OB.


I never had a problem with it other than the actually having to deliver babies thing.  I can't stand delivering babies and of course, that means I have had to do it several times.  God apparently hates me.


----------



## paccookie (Jul 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I suck with Mac blades.
> 
> Long live Miller blades!



I'm with you there.  I don't understand why so many medics seem to prefer macs.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2009)

Only time I found the Mac blades to be ok was with a huge mouth, otherwise I was having to tilt the head back way too far, as opposed to the Miller where it's like "Move over tongue" and I'm in.

Granted, it was my first time intubating, and for some reason I chose the hardest dummy with the smallest mouth and glottic opening...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm one of the only ones in my class who uses Macs. Every one else uses Millers


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm one of the only ones in my class who uses Macs. Every one else uses Millers



But why?  Why do you liked Macs more?  Just works better for your (strange) self?  ^_^


I'm one of the only ones in my class to like Millers.  Strange.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 11, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm one of the only ones in my class who uses Macs. Every one else uses Millers


Likewise. I prefer Macs because it seems to give better visualization without having to pull the jaw almost out of socket, but will use Miller if I think it would be a better choice based on the individual case.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I suck with Mac blades.
> 
> Long live Miller blades!


 


jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm one of the only ones in my class who uses Macs. Every one else uses Millers


 
I hope you have been taught the different purposes of each blade and not let the "I like that one" skew your judgement when another blade is called for.  A person educated and skilled at intubation should be able to use whatever blade the patient requires and competency with the diffierent blades should be maintained.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, we were told that several times.  Made it quite clear that no matter which blade you like, to get proficient at both in case you get handed a blade you don't like and have to work with it.







Doesn't mean I can't hate Macs


----------



## Sasha (Jul 11, 2009)

The intubation head is really different than an actual person. It is the same intubation. Every single time. Hard to state you hate macs if in reality you've only intubated one thing, no matter how many times you intubate it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2009)

Sasha said:


> The intubation head is really different than an actual person. It is the same intubation. Every single time. Hard to state you hate macs if in reality you've only intubated one thing, no matter how many times you intubate it.



We had 8 different bodies set up, each with different mouth setups.


Yes, I knew it's not the same as a human, but it wasn't just "This tube goes in that hole" either.


----------



## paccookie (Jul 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> But why?  Why do you liked Macs more?  Just works better for your (strange) self?  ^_^
> 
> 
> I'm one of the only ones in my class to like Millers.  Strange.



I was too.  I had a great CRNA teach me how to use a miller and I was really hesitant with it at first.  Macs almost seemed too easy, especially on the mannikins.  I reached for a mac for my first few live intubations in the OR and then they started handing me a blade.  Made for a good learning experience.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 11, 2009)

> Macs almost seemed too easy



In emergency airway managment, there is no such thing as too easy if it works.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't find my "BLS for Healthcare Providors" card. I need to go to my program director and see if they'll include my name in the list with the basic class that's about to finish so I can get another. I hope I don't have to sit through that class again. Although, I suppose it couldn't hurt.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 12, 2009)

Ugh... missing three days of internship this week... Stupid sitting in a hospital. Oh well, they'll discharge me tomorrow. Biliary Cholic. Hopefully I can just get them to yank out my damn gallbladder after internship is over


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 12, 2009)

That sucks JT... get better quick.




We are doing our Basic skills this week.  Talk about boring.

Also have 2 quizzes over math and 1 over ventilation.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 18, 2009)

Neonatology & Pediatrics this week. Up next: Geriatrics.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

Fun for you Hotel.  Basic skills all last week... boring.  


Pt assessment and history taking this week... then our 3rd section exam.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't really pay attention in lecture last week, so I need to get in gear and actually study. What fun.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

Like I told ya before... you secretly want to fail.


I mean, who wants to be a paramedic anyway?  End up like medic417 or Rid?  No thanks!


----------



## mikeN (Jul 18, 2009)

update from my class.  My medic practical is scheduled for august 15th.  
Currently I'm at the tail end of my ride time.  I got my tube, shock and drip all on one call my second day.  We got ROSC back but we never found out the outcome after we got her to the hospital.
basically day 1 first call: cardiac arrest[no tube or shock by anyone, hard tube]
day 2 first call: cardiac arrest.

I have two shifts left down here[tomorrow and monday] and am almost maxed out on my points.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2009)

Midterms this week. Wish me luck.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 27, 2009)

Had a 130 question exam on Saturday.


I'm the only person to get above a 90% on the test.



*Toots own horn*


----------



## medic417 (Jul 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Like I told ya before... you secretly want to fail.
> 
> 
> I mean, who wants to be a paramedic anyway?  End up like medic417 or Rid?  No thanks!



Hey now.:glare:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 27, 2009)

DFW is a big place, good luck finding me in Crowley!






Crap... ^_^


----------



## medic417 (Jul 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> DFW is a big place, good luck finding me in Crowley!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry I'm to old.  Probably wouldn't survive the 600 mile drive anyway. :unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 28, 2009)

Let's see...  2 quizzes on Friday, one over pharmo, and one over the protocols for resp. distress.


Then Tuesday, a quiz over pharmo, and an exam on pulmonology.  



My teacher said, and I quote "This week we start the hardest 3 months of medic school... say bye to your families"...


----------



## medic417 (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## HotelCo (Jul 29, 2009)

Midterm tomorrow. I should probably study.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2009)

medic417 said:


>



That... kinda scares me.


----------



## itzfrank (Jul 29, 2009)

*Final tonight...*

I sleep one more night before I take my Medic final. I've never been nervous, but to think all this time/work could be lost with one test is making me a tinge on the nervous side... Anywho, I'll mention what happens after I know.


----------



## Dominion (Jul 29, 2009)

Just found this thread, woooo.  Over the halfway point by a couple months, I was put off by such a long course at teh beginning but I'm so grateful for it now, lets you focus on things and not feel rushed or as put above "say goodbye to your families".  We do classroom, then clinicals start in Oct, once you have finished your min hours and contacts for each section we have the ambulance clinicals to finish.  No classes at all during this time however from the moment class ends we have 1 verbal interview (with med director) during hospital clinicals, 1 verbal during ambulance clinicals and 1 verbal before we're cleared to take the national.  We also meet once a month during clinicals to take a mock boards written and practical stations of which grades factor into the overall grade.  

Needless to say October is approaching awfully quickly


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 29, 2009)

Midterm begins in about 45 minutes. Wish me luck.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 30, 2009)

So how'd it go?






I really wish the makers of EKG strip books would tell you which lead they are taking a strip from.... makes it much easier to visualize how the current is actually going.  This way I don't see a huge T wave and think OH MY GOD!


----------



## Dominion (Jul 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So how'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way I've understood it (from the different books I've seen) that unless it specifies otherwise you should expect to be reading Lead II.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So how'd it go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It went alright. I know the material.


You should expect them to be in Lead II, unless they say otherwise.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I start August 24th

WTH am I thinking...


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 30, 2009)

Start buying books.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Start buying books.



I bought mine as I went along. This term I need this, this and this. Good thing too, we've left out a few things that I would have had to have gotten books for.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm buying along as well, but there are some pretty much guaranteed ones, such as Dubins book ^_^


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm buying along as well, but there are some pretty much guaranteed ones, such as Dubins book ^_^



Read as: Not required?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 30, 2009)

Depends.


I'm liking the EKG strip book I bought though.  Re-reading Dubins book one section at a time, then doing that portion inside the strip book.


----------



## Dominion (Jul 30, 2009)

We spent probably the most time on EKG's and the least amount of time on Pharmacology, so I find myself buying MORE pharma books than EKG.  I have my Dale Dubins which I bought prior to entering Paramedic school, then an EKG book that is 95% strips, a couple hundred pages of em.

But we've done probably thousands and thousands of strips in class, but haven't spent as much time on pharma, we're taught the material but it wasn't pounded into our heads like cardiology was.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 30, 2009)

Question.

How many hours per week do you study?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 30, 2009)

2 to 3 max, as of right now.


That's all that any of the previous material has required, and I have the highest grade in the class... soo..... until I get to a section that requires more attention *cough* cardiac starting next week *cough*


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Jul 31, 2009)

I am currently as of today 2 weeks and one final exam away from being done with medic class. I have one month worth of clinicals and I am ready to test out. It's a good thing too cuz I am freakin tired of spending 14 hours a week sitting in a freakin class room.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 31, 2009)

irish_handgrenade said:


> I am currently as of today 2 weeks and one final exam away from being done with medic class. I have one month worth of clinicals and I am ready to test out. It's a good thing too cuz I am freakin tired of spending 14 hours a week sitting in a freakin class room.



Woohoo. Good luck.


----------



## futuremedic (Jul 31, 2009)

irish_handgrenade said:


> I am currently as of today 2 weeks and one final exam away from being done with medic class. I have one month worth of clinicals and I am ready to test out. It's a good thing too cuz I am freakin tired of spending 14 hours a week sitting in a freakin class room.



I am currently a week and a half away from being done and one final. I feel your excitement!!


----------



## Dominion (Jul 31, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Question.
> 
> How many hours per week do you study?



I study between 2-4 hours depending on the material and what I run into.  I find myself sometimes reading a section we have to be prepared for and running into concepts I don't know, so I go and learn about those concepts too.  I studied the most for cardiology, which was close to a month and a half of class or something like that.  Like I said before, my biggest crutch is pharmacology, because it wasn't thrown on us all at once, I wasn't forced to cram so I've been learning about it slowly as we progress through class.  Hopefully by the time we're done I'll be solid in it.  

We have class on a rotating schedule so one week we have 6 hours, the next week is 12 hours.  


Any advice for pharmacology?  I know kinda study methods that works for me but more about what I should focus on and what is less important to focus on.  Like something to form a foundation on so I could come back at a later date and focus on the rest.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2009)

The way I've been studying pharmacology is, of course, making the cards.  Every so often I'll look at my drug book.  I try to remember 1 dosage each time I study the drugs.


The drugs and the indications were the easy part.  The dosages and the contraindications are the hard parts.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 31, 2009)

To be honest, I'm going to have to learn how to sit down and read and study again.


I never studied and never read read the EMT book.  But I'm different when it comes to learning


----------



## Hockey (Jul 31, 2009)

Heres my question for any students


When in class, do you type your notes or do you write em down?


----------



## Dominion (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm crazy, I've never taken notes.  Not in Hs, College, basic, or paramedic class. I highlight prior to class.  About the most notes I take is a concept that I want to study more in depth.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 31, 2009)

I usually rarely ever take notes in normal classes, but am taking Medic seriously.


I've already filled up 1 notebook in the 11 weeks we've been in.  Dedicating one solely to cardiology that we're starting on Monday.





I hand write, and if I need to study some more, I re-type them on my computer when I get home.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 1, 2009)

OK here is another question

When it comes to IV's, how do you practice?  On yourself?  Each other?  


How about when it comes to national testing time?  Who gets to be the dummy?  Or is there not anybody?  Just explain what you do?


----------



## Dominion (Aug 1, 2009)

Hockey said:


> OK here is another question
> 
> When it comes to IV's, how do you practice?  On yourself?  Each other?
> 
> ...



In my class we have several options available to us.  


We have really nice synthetic arms with most of the surface vessels and it simulates a patient with a book normal BP.  So you'll get flash etc.  Really cool but can't use anything bigger than a 20 or it starts to screw up the arm.
A crappy arm but we can use the big guys on it.
Each other. The rule is, if you want to stick you must be willing to be stuck.  Or rather if we practice then whoever I want to stick gets to stick me.
We also have an EJ/Femoral dummy for practice.

Getting stuck sucks, no one in my class is good and I'm a tough stick so I usually get tortured a little bit.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hockey said:


> OK here is another question
> 
> When it comes to IV's, how do you practice?  On yourself?  Each other?
> 
> ...



Most institutions have IV practice arms to learn upon. These can range from poor quality to really difficult sticks, as the majority of educational facilities have banned live IV sticks due to the risk and dangers as well as litigation's. 

I know of no school in my area that allows IV sticks on students any longer this is a far contrast where we were required to place NG tubes on each other. The students are placed into clinical area such as pre-op for surgery, ED, etc.. where exposure and great number of IV's are needed to gain experience. 

On the NREMT the candidate will have to successfully cannulate IV on a IV arm and adjust the rate, as well as some state require I/O for pediatrics and adults now. 
R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2009)

We stuck eachother.

Sticking eachother is how I earned the nickname of La Magra AKA The Blood God.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2009)

We stuck eachother, as the way it should be, for several reasons.

One--- sticking a fake arm is nothing like sticking a human, and if a real live pt was your first stick... I feel bad for the Pt.  There is one guy in my class who shakes while trying to do a stick.

Two--- As my instrcutor says, this way if you've never gotten an IV before class, you'll know exactly what the pt is going through.  No lying, no "It's only a little poke"



We do have the fake arms,  which are nice for technique, but nothing replaces a human.








Having said that, I HATE BEING POKED.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hockey, 

Go to NREMT.org got to "resources" then click on "practical exam information". Print off the skill sheets as a guide to help you study! These are the sheets exam proctors use. 

The skills that use live patients are the truama assessment and bleed control/ seated/back boarding stations. The rest are on dummy's and or verbal.


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 1, 2009)

In the class I'm in, we'll be doing live sticks. Thankfully, we will be doing practice on dummy arms for awhile first. A few of us have experience sticking folks (military or EMT-I) and we've been assured that we will be getting stuck by the classmates that have the shakiest hands. Our instructor loves to torment us once in awhile.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 1, 2009)

Linuss said:


> We stuck eachother, as the way it should be, for several reasons.
> 
> One--- sticking a fake arm is nothing like sticking a human, and if a real live pt was your first stick... I feel bad for the Pt.  There is one guy in my class who shakes while trying to do a stick.
> 
> ...



We use fake arms here. I've never had a patient complain. Although, that could have been from knowing what works and what doesn't, due to the hundreds of times I was stuck as a kid. lol

If my class were to allow us to practice on eachother, I wouldn't do it. Sorry, I don't want any of my classmates sticking me, nor do I care to stick them.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2009)

If anything, sticking eachother makes you more apprehensive then sticking a pt, because a pt can't stick you back!

Screw up on a classmate, wiggle the catheter around in their arm, and remember that they get to poke you in about 30 seconds....


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, needles don't bother me one bit. I just don't want to poke someone, or be poked unless it's necessary.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2009)

I hate being poked.  I can't stand seeing a needle go in to me or see my own blood.  I have to lie down and look away for others to poke me.

But I can poke others all day and not be affected.  The "pop" is just so cool


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 1, 2009)

It gets boring after a while. ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2009)

"Affected" as in I won't pass out.^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 1, 2009)

Almost done with what should have been my last internship... But I'm going to be extended... I'm told that I'm teching the call too much and not leading like they would like to see. 
So I get to do my final testing and captstone, then do my NR/NM practical testing this coming week. But then I'm off for 4 weeks (which will be nice to have a few days off from everything), then it's back for 5 more weeks of internship. Then I can take my NR written test. 

I'm a little upset over this, but my thought is that this will help me become a better medic when I get out there on my own.


----------



## Cruz (Aug 1, 2009)

I start Phase 1 of medic program on 8/31.  I have to take a human biology class this semester as well.  I have a feeling this is going to be a long 11 months...wish me luck!

BTW...1st post!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 1, 2009)

Linuss said:


> If anything, sticking eachother makes you more apprehensive then sticking a pt, because a pt can't stick you back!
> 
> Screw up on a classmate, wiggle the catheter around in their arm, and remember that they get to poke you in about 30 seconds....















[/IMG]


----------



## daedalus (Aug 1, 2009)

We stick each other. It did hurt, and I have endured lip piercing that hurt way less than the new medic student trying to stick an IV in me.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 2, 2009)

It's unfortunate for me, we stick so few times in class. I've only gotten one successful stick on a classmate, but I get 9/10 on the IV arm (which does have difficult sticks on it).  So I'm a bit apprehensive about the clinicals at the start.  Gonna be hurting a few people till I get it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 2, 2009)

So... pulmonology test, drug dosage quiz, and protocol quiz tomorrow.


I'm good on the protocol, I am not worried about pulmonology.  I spent all day quizzing myself on drug dosages.  I did well.


Hopefully I don't freeze and blank during the quiz.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck, my lowest test grade so far was in pulmonology.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea, my teacher said that pulmonology is traditionally one of the lowest scoring exams in the whole class (the honor goes to pharm), so we'll see.


I have the highest grade in the class... here's to maintaining that!^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

Aced pulmonology... now on to cardiac.


I've been doing Dubins book for a couple of months now, and another EKG book recently, so I feel like all this is simple, but many people looked lost in class last night just over A&P and atrial rhythm basics.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Aced pulmonology... now on to cardiac.
> 
> 
> I've been doing Dubins book for a couple of months now, and another EKG book recently, so I feel like all this is simple, but many people looked lost in class last night just over A&P and atrial rhythm basics.



I always found cardiology simple.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 4, 2009)

Cardiology is my favorite subject so far.  Easily.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 4, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Cardiology is my favorite subject so far.  Easily.



Agreed.

1234567890


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 6, 2009)

More cardiology tonight.  Should be fun.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 6, 2009)

Cleared from class to take the NR practical exam tomorrow morning! Then it's a 4 week break, then back for 2-5 weeks of internship, then after I pass that it'll be time to take the NREMT-P written exam


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2009)

You better pass JT!!!  Make us paintballers proud.






So... before I started cardiology, I was nervous about ACLS and all those algorithms.  Why?  Having gone through them, they seem so simple now.


I learn so much better by listening then by reading...


----------



## Melclin (Aug 7, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You better pass JT!!!  Make us paintballers proud.
> 
> 
> So... before I started cardiology, I was nervous about ACLS and all those algorithms.  Why?  Having gone through them, they seem so simple now.
> ...



It's funny how that happens. I was looking over an old diagram representing the primary survey and part of the rest of the clinical approach and it all looked quite simple and made perfect sense. But I remember when I first looked at it, it was a jumbled mess of things that didn't make any sense. 

Being as it is that I'm a nerd, I'd like to start a thread on diagrammatic representations of the clinical approach for discussion....somehow I don't think it would take.:blush:


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 7, 2009)

Out of the 10 from my class and the 10 from the other EMS academy in town.... All 20 passed first try on the pracitcals! That's one step down


----------



## TommyKeet (Aug 8, 2009)

I start my medic class on Aug 31, wish me luck!  Any advise for me?


----------



## Dominion (Aug 8, 2009)

TommyKeet said:


> I start my medic class on Aug 31, wish me luck!  Any advise for me?



Enjoy your time off till class starts.  Don't sweat things....umm study.  Find a study method that works for you and stick with it.  Take some college level courses before or immediately after your class. A&P, biology, chemistry, english, maybe some pharmacology or ethics classes.

Look at getting some additional books to help you out.  Personally I bought (buying):

Dale Dubin: Rapid Interpretation of EKG

Pharamacology for the Prehopistal Professional

PHTLS (Even if you're class doesn't take PHTLS which alot don't.  I recommend this book, it's a very good read to just sit down with.)


----------



## Dominion (Aug 9, 2009)

Feeling good, passed my PHTL today (missed 4 of 50).  My instructor also took the test (we had a different company teaching us) cause his was about to expire and missed 5.  Of the 4 other medic students and the other 5 flight medics, me and two other flight medics missed 4.  So yea, feeling good right now.


----------



## mikeN (Aug 10, 2009)

My MA state practical is Saturday.


----------



## futuremedic (Aug 10, 2009)

My final is tomorrow...I am a little nervous!!


----------



## futuremedic (Aug 12, 2009)

I am done with my classes!! I am going to Abilene Tx to test on the 12th of Sept and then on to take the computerized test. What a good feeling!


----------



## TommyKeet (Aug 12, 2009)

futuremedic said:


> I am done with my classes!! I am going to Abilene Tx to test on the 12th of Sept and then on to take the computerized test. What a good feeling!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cant wait to start my class! By the way how long was your class?


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 13, 2009)

Gettin' ready to start pharmacology.

Good luck to all those getting ready to start class as well as to those testing out.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 15, 2009)

Gah.



I hate students who act immature because you have a better grade than they do.......


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 15, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate students who act immature because you have a better grade than they do.......



right.......you shouldn't hate yourself


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 18, 2009)

So, we had a quiz Saturday.  It had to do with drugs indicated, and their dosage (in ml).


Thing is, we had a quiz the day before over drug indications, and their dosage for that indication (you know... in mg), which I got a 100% on. So what do I, and half the class, do?  We do drugs in MG!!!!



So we blow through the quiz and head off to lunch.  The other, slower people then get told by the teacher to "Hey, check the directions".   He left the class looking for us that were already done, but we were off at lunch.



So the people in the class who usually have the best grades, ended up failing the test with the correct answers (just in wrong form), while the people with the worse grades got the best on the quiz... then proceeded to rub it in.



I got a 47 on it.  Dropped my quiz percentage from 95 to 92.  Oh well, it's just a quiz, and a fluke.  Luckily the lowest quiz grade gets dropped at midterm ^_^



 Next time I'll read the directions.


----------



## Melclin (Aug 18, 2009)

I failed an entire subject because I copied the exam timetable into my phone incorrectly. Right day, right time, right room, WRONG WEEK. FFFFFFFFUUUUU____________. Six months down the tosser.


----------



## TommyKeet (Aug 18, 2009)

WoW :wacko: thats rough!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2009)

We pick clinicals next week in class based on GPA in the class.


I feel bad for the people with the lowest grades in class... they get all the crappy shifts.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally got my final internship schedule. starting Sept 18th Fri,Sat,Sun 1130-0030. Should be an interesting 2-5 weeks.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 20, 2009)

We start Oct 1st with clinicals.  Only 4 (maybe 5) left in class.  Shouldn't be too difficult to get our clinical hours done


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like fun.  

My internship starts in Feb... final is in January.  Can't believe it's only a little over 3 months away.


@Dom Only 5?!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 20, 2009)

Dominion said:


> We start Oct 1st with clinicals.  Only 4 (maybe 5) left in class.  Shouldn't be too difficult to get our clinical hours done



How many students did ya'll start with?


----------



## Dominion (Aug 20, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> How many students did ya'll start with?



We started with 18 I think.


----------



## itzfrank (Aug 20, 2009)

*Illinois State Test*

Took IL State Medic test yesterday. I felt it was very difficult. I'll let ya know how I did when I know.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 24, 2009)

So... how'd ya do?




We're going over 12-leads tonight.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So... how'd ya do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12leads are fun. Enjoy :d


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> We stuck eachother.
> 
> Sticking eachother is how I earned the nickname of La Magra AKA The Blood God.


 (a few years ago)In my medic class, we also had a day of doing live sticks on each other. We'd had lots of sticks on the fake arm, but we all had to do live sticks. My IV partner, well, let's just say that a couple centuries ago, he'd have been a fantastic blood-letter...


daedalus said:


> We stick each other. It did hurt, and I have endured lip piercing that hurt way less than the new medic student trying to stick an IV in me.


 It did hurt... the closest I've ever come to doing a self-stick was when I was helping a medic student (different class, 2 years after me) get a stick on me... (yes, I volunteered)... he was going too slow and it was getting irritatingly painful.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 24, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> 12leads are fun. Enjoy :d


 Yes they are... and you'll never look at a 3-lead monitor the same.


----------



## itzfrank (Aug 25, 2009)

*Wish I Knew*

Would love to know how I did on the test. But in the great state of Illinois, we have "pointless waiting". Anytime you interact with the state, there is a lengthy wait time. They said w/in 2 weeks, so I've basically got 1 more week.

"Pointless waiting" applies to all government services in Illinois.  

Example: Changing your address at the DMV: +/- 4 Hours.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> Yes they are... and you'll never look at a 3-lead monitor the same.



Mainly because you'll have double vision from pounding your head into the wall in 12 lead learning frustration.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Mainly because you'll have double vision from pounding your head into the wall in 12 lead learning frustration.



Or you freak out and start putting those three leads in V1-V3


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm getting anxious! Doing my final internship with a medic that no one seems to know anythi about. I want to get this over with and get my damned license!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> If anything, sticking eachother makes you more apprehensive then sticking a pt, because a pt can't stick you back!
> 
> Screw up on a classmate, wiggle the catheter around in their arm, and remember that they get to poke you in about 30 seconds....



That's why you volunteer to be stuck first and never get the same partner twice.



daedalus said:


> We stick each other. It did hurt, and I have endured lip piercing that hurt way less than the new medic student trying to stick an IV in me.




And that's what happens when you stick a tendon.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> 12leads are fun. Enjoy :d



I actually liked going over 12-leads and it clicked right away--- 'tis my auditory learning style.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I actually liked going over 12-leads and it clicked right away--- 'tis my auditory learning style.



I found 12 leads fairly easy to pick up.  I had a bit of trouble remembering what lead was looking at what so our instructor made these transparent papers that basically overlaid what you were looking at.  So you can set the 12lead under this paper, still see the 12 lead and it's color coded into septal, inferior, etc.


----------



## itzfrank (Aug 25, 2009)

*Transition...*

So, I'm not a medic student anymore. I'm a paramedic. Passed it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 25, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I found 12 leads fairly easy to pick up.  I had a bit of trouble remembering what lead was looking at what so our instructor made these transparent papers that basically overlaid what you were looking at.  So you can set the 12lead under this paper, still see the 12 lead and it's color coded into septal, inferior, etc.



Ours gave us a handout that delineated that as well, and also gave us another picture that was of a heart, and it showed the portions of the heart each lead looked at.  

Don't mind the blurriness, it was taken using my phone... obviously you should know where inferior, septal, anterior, and lateral are at.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll have to take a picture of the one we got, it was super useful.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 25, 2009)

Term final is tomorrow. One more to go, once I pass this one.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Dominion (Aug 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


>



I like that, trying not to be lazy.  I'll post ours eventually.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, first pic is the 'legend' at the bottom.






Second pic is the entire sheet, you can see how it's transparent with the keys behind the paper.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 25, 2009)

itzfrank said:


> So, I'm not a medic student anymore. I'm a paramedic. Passed it.



Congrats man!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 27, 2009)

Picking clinicals tonight.  They do it based off GPA, so I'll have my pick of the lot ^_^


I can work the clinicals around my schedule so I don't have to miss any work.

Sucks for the people with lower grades in class.  They get what's left.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 27, 2009)

Passed my term final. I have a few weeks off, then onto the final term.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Picking clinicals tonight.  They do it based off GPA, so I'll have my pick of the lot ^_^
> 
> 
> I can work the clinicals around my schedule so I don't have to miss any work.
> ...



Does your school allow you to do clinicals (hospital or ambulance) overnight?  We are required to pick our clinicals between 6am and midnight for both hospital and ambulance clinicals.  So it kinda sucks you get pidgeon holed into certain hours if you are on a day shift job and can't grind out the hours doing clinicals.  Easier if you work third, do clinicals during the day, work at night


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 27, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Does your school allow you to do clinicals (hospital or ambulance) overnight?  We are required to pick our clinicals between 6am and midnight for both hospital and ambulance clinicals.  So it kinda sucks you get pidgeon holed into certain hours if you are on a day shift job and can't grind out the hours doing clinicals.  Easier if you work third, do clinicals during the day, work at night



At my school, we can do any shift that the ambulance companies/fire depts offer to their employees. So, that includes overnights. The only restriction is that you can't do more than 12 hours per day (one of the students in a previous class got into an accident after doing 24 hours of clinicals, so they decided to put that rule in place)


----------



## rmellish (Aug 27, 2009)

Well it looks like I officially get to join this club...


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 27, 2009)

Dom

Any shift the hospital allows.  At one you can do 7a-7p shift or do the following 7p-7a shift. Another Ed does 7-3,3-11,11-7. 

Other places like the OR or L&D do 7a-3p. 

We don't do any ambulance time till the end when we do a month long internship.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 27, 2009)

Well the same, we can't do the ambulance time until we have finished our requirements in the hospitals.  We can currently do clinicals for ANY scheduled time between 6a-midnight.  We can only do 12 hour shifts in the adult ER.  Our Peds ER and OR, and Adult OR, L&D, Psych, and ICU/CCU are 8 hours at a time only.  This is mainly due to the legal dept's at the hospitals and other classes students screwing things up.  (We are the first program in about 10 years to get into the Peds OR and ER because of past screwups, and it's only because our program is associated with the local Level1 Trauma center).  We also could only do our morgue time behind glass and no where near the rooms because of past screw ups.  

Our ambulance time however we can do all 18 hours if the service has quarters, if that option isn't available then we are tied to their shift schedules.  There are two services with quarters (one of which is the one I'm going to be with).  So our options are 18 hours if we can swing it or 12 hours (with possible 1-2 hours of holdover)

Side note:  I did get stuck at the station when we had the ice storm here in Kentucky, I was doing ride time as a basic (we had to do 100 hours of riding as a basic EMT at the start of class) and I did a 5pm-midnight shift and ended up staying for about 30 hours total till I could get my car out and safely travel home.  For the overnight every run was 1.5 hours of time if we transported, but that was a one-off situation.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 28, 2009)

All signed up for the first batch... going to be a LONG few weeks... especially with the fact I have to drive atleast an hour to class and to the hospitals.  110 miles per trip...


Couple days I'll be up at 4:30am and won't be home till midnight.  Gah




> Oct 10  	3p-11p  	CMC  	ED  	8
> Oct 12 	7a-3p 	PSC 	OR 	8
> Oct 13 	7a-7p 	CMC 	ITT 	12
> Oct 14 	7a-3p 	PHOP 	L&D 	8
> ...


----------



## Dominion (Aug 28, 2009)

Busy schedule, I wish I could get mine setup but I don't know what work will look like for October =/


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 28, 2009)

I will either be doing medic class, clinicals, classes at my other college, or working, just about everyday until the end of December.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Aug 31, 2009)

Started class today! Little overwhelming considering the amount of info to be covered and the amount of time to do it. 7 month class 3 days a week 8 hours a day MWT 8-5.  Clinicals  don't start till Nov. 680 hours class time and 630 hours of clinicals. :wacko: Going to be a tough 7 months (no life). I just finished basic class in July! That class was 262 hours, clinicals were only 36 hours. I read on here that most other basic classes are only 110 hours, oh well.Btw Im new here so Id like to say hi to all.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

Filled out my clinical schedule today for Peds OR and Peds ER.  I'm doing both before Adult OR/ER so I'm...what's that word....nervous


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Aug 31, 2009)

When did everyones class start and when is it ending?


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

StreetPharmacist said:


> When did everyones class start and when is it ending?



My class started a year ago next week.  We take our class final on Oct 8th and beginning clinical's the week after that.  We'll be ready for boards around next summer.  So the lecture has been a year on a rotating schedule (2 days one week, 1 day the next week for 6 hours each day)


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Aug 31, 2009)

LoOoOoOoOoOong class!!!!! wow!


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

It's been an amazing class though.  I'm very happy with the length. If I could have feasibly done a two year or more program I would have.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 31, 2009)

StreetPharmacist said:


> LoOoOoOoOoOong class!!!!! wow!


 
Long is relative.  When compared to the education of other health professions, the hours per week are a mere drop in the bucket as is the total length.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 31, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Long is relative.  When compared to the education of other health professions, the hours per week are a mere drop in the bucket as is the total length.



Long is waiting for the state to process the paperwork and send it back :[ All this time and now I still have to wait. So close!


----------



## alphatrauma (Sep 1, 2009)

I actually finished my (community college) program last month... I must say, that logistically, it was a complete nightmare, and I am left with some very mixed feelings about the whole experience. With all of the BS (not to be confused with Baccalaureate) that went down, I'm just glad it's over.

I did however, manage to complete an Emergency Medical Services AAS degree (thanks, in no small part, to previous B.S.) by the end of the course. Unfortunately, Fire Depts run the show here, so I'm essentially a card carrying member without a home... for now


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 1, 2009)

StreetPharmacist said:


> When did everyones class start and when is it ending?



Started in May, and in March, final in January.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 4, 2009)

8 hours of PALS tomorrow... oh joy.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> 8 hours of PALS tomorrow... oh joy.



I hated PALS, I liked PEPP much better.  Our next classes are two days of AMLS, looking forward to that.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 4, 2009)

PALS was an interesting class, but I found PEPP to be better at guiding me in assessing pediatric patients.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> 8 hours of PALS tomorrow... oh joy.



I like the goat lab in the PALS in my area.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 4, 2009)

Dominion said:


> I hated PALS, I liked PEPP much better.  Our next classes are two days of AMLS, looking forward to that.



AMLS? 

I'm with you, I got so much more out of PEPP than PALS


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 4, 2009)

AMLS = Advanced Medical Life Support. That's one course I plan to take as soon as I can...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 4, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> AMLS = Advanced Medical Life Support. That's one course I plan to take as soon as I can...


Thank ya. I wish I could find someone here in NM that might offer it though...

STABLE is another course that is on my list of certs to get. I'm signed up for the class put on by the healthcare system I work for in about 3 months.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 4, 2009)

From what I have heard AMLS is pretty new and is by the same people who put together the PHTLS cirriculum (which I really liked).  There are very few AMLS instructors, my instructor is the only one (maybe one other) in Kentucky.


----------



## audreyj (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey all!  I fall into the student ranks, I started medic school Aug 10 and will finish Jun 1, 2010.  Had my first clinical on 9/3 and will continue to do clinicals during the class.  We're in class MW 6-10 and only have about 4 or 5 days off during the entire program.  We start IV next month and intubation is soon to follow.  We can only sign up for clinical rotations after we've lectured on that particular topic.  We can ride whenever we want, whatever the dept allows, the one I'm riding with allows 24 hour shifts if you want, just sign up at the fire house.  Shifts at the hospital are whenever their normal shifts are, we can only do 8 hrs in a day and back to back shifts are prohibited except when we only need 4 hours in a certain area, that is acceptable to do back to back.  OR time is only done between 7a-3p and you go as many times as you need to obtain 6 complete intubations.  

I can't wait until we get to do things beyond the scope of a basic!


----------



## Dominion (Sep 7, 2009)

Really?  They let you ride before schools over and before clinicals are finished?  Do these ride time hours count towards your total ride time hours and contacts required by the end of class?


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 7, 2009)

Started Aug 31st, we start clinicals in Nov. Cant wait! We start off doing able to do all skills in our scope.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 8, 2009)

Clinical starts on the 22nd for me.  Gotta pay for my malpractice insurance tomorrow night...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 8, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Really?  They let you ride before schools over and before clinicals are finished?  Do these ride time hours count towards your total ride time hours and contacts required by the end of class?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 8, 2009)

Is this common practice?   In Kentucky you can't do ride times until you've finished class and you've finished clinicals.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Is this common practice?   In Kentucky you can't do ride times until you've finished class and you've finished clinicals.



I know here in NM it can be done several ways. One is the way you're used to. My program had us do a 3 week internship after the first term was completed and then the final 8 week internship after the program itself was completed


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 8, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Is this common practice?   In Kentucky you can't do ride times until you've finished class and you've finished clinicals.



Depends on the program.  My program is three semesters long.  First semester, you can only perform assessments and observation in addition to your BLS skills.  Toward the end of the first semester, we begin intravenous access.  Come the second semester, we assess/observe and start IVs.  During the second semester, we take BTLS and ACLS.  Then, in the third semester, we basically run the show.  We can perform all of our ALS skills and make all the decisions on patient care.

Some programs require you to finish class first before beginning any of your MICU clinical.  I like the teired "gradually add skills" approach of our program because it allows you to learn it in a classroom, then turn around and start applying it in the real world almost immediately, as opposed to having to learn and retain all of it before performing any of it on a live patient.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 8, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Depends on the program.  My program is three semesters long.  First semester, you can only perform assessments and observation in addition to your BLS skills.  Toward the end of the first semester, we begin intravenous access.  Come the second semester, we assess/observe and start IVs.  During the second semester, we take BTLS and ACLS.  Then, in the third semester, we basically run the show.  We can perform all of our ALS skills and make all the decisions on patient care.
> 
> Some programs require you to finish class first before beginning any of your MICU clinical.  I like the teired "gradually add skills" approach of our program because it allows you to learn it in a classroom, then turn around and start applying it in the real world almost immediately, as opposed to having to learn and retain all of it before performing any of it on a live patient.



At first the idea sounded terrible, but the way you explain it makes sense. I would think that approach would only work out well if you were also doing 2-3x the normally required hours.  I mean that's just my opinion but I do like that approach and was something I would have liked to have done.  But I'm the sadist who would have said 3-4x the hours to get the time needed.  My fellow classmates would have lynched me   I am the only one who didn't complain about the 100 hours of basic ride time we completed at the beginning.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 8, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Is this common practice?   In Kentucky you can't do ride times until you've finished class and you've finished clinicals.



Our clinicals and ride times were concurrent with our class time.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 8, 2009)

We got almost 4 and a half months in to the class before we even start clinicals.  One reason is the childrens hospital will not let us work there until after we have PALS completed, which we finish this Friday, and we did ACLS the week before.

I like it though... we've done strictly A&P, pulmonology, and cardiology since class started back in May.  Makes things click just that much more, and we aren't stuck doing only EMT stuff while in MEDIC clinicals.



Our actual ride time in in February, after the class final, so we basically run the show on every call (scary...)




What I want to know, EMTinNEPA, is why you have to pay for your own insurance for class?  :wacko:


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 8, 2009)

No clue, Linus... it's like $30, so whatever...


----------



## Dominion (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I've posted this before but in my class we started the classroom portion, during the beginning 3 months we had to finish about 100 hours of ride time as a basic.  Then we did 12 hours community service and so many hours at the morgue.  Clinicals for MOST programs are concurrent with class, IE you take a topic and you can go do that clinical.  However with our class we do class room portion, take our final exam then do all of our clinicals.  During this time we do not have class but we are expected to go in once or twice a month for mock practicals and written until we are finished with our clinicals and ride time.  Once we finish clinicals we are signed off to do ride time.  

I also have 3 oral boards with our MD. One at the end of class, one after clinicals and one after ride time.


----------



## imurphy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mid Term - Done! Still in!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 9, 2009)

My midterm is in 2 weeks... 

My teacher said there's a point in class where everything just "clicks" and it almost becomes impossible to fail... and even though I'm doing great, I'm still looking forward to that point so I no longer freak out at exams.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 9, 2009)

We started pathophysicology in class today :wacko:!


----------



## imurphy (Sep 9, 2009)

StreetPharmacist said:


> We started pathophysicology in class today :wacko:!



Good luck..... 

Don't worry, it DOES make sense in a while!


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 9, 2009)

imurphy said:


> Good luck.....
> 
> Don't worry, it DOES make sense in a while!


Will have 8 hours tommorrow in class of it and another 8 hours on monday! Lots of motrin!


----------



## Dominion (Sep 9, 2009)

We have two 8 hour days this week (0800-1600), both days are covering AMLS, then next week one 6 hour day for Abuse, the week after that one 6 hour day for hazmat.  After hazmat we have 2 skill practice days (6 hours), 1 skill test out (6 hours) and 1 final exam day.  

Then we're released to do our clinicals and follow that by ride time.  Home stretch!


----------



## squrt29batt12 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just started, I'm in my third week of P1. My school's Paramedic program is 16mo long, can't wait to get through it lol.:wacko:


----------



## mikeN (Sep 14, 2009)

I took my Mass paramedic written this morning.  I'm an now a Massachusetts paramedic as of this morning.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 14, 2009)

miken said:


> i took my mass paramedic written this morning.  I'm an now a massachusetts paramedic as of this morning.



congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imurphy (Sep 14, 2009)

Well done Mike!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Sep 14, 2009)

In all seriousness, I wasn't nervous about school before I started, but now after 1 month I am freakin' scared!!!! OMG!  Is this normal? Don't get me wrong, it's a good scared, but still...:wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2009)

Not so much scared... just... really wanting to poke people with needles.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 15, 2009)

Same... I just want to start the serious medical stuff... really, I just want it to be a year from now!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 15, 2009)

Almost to my final internship... I want this next few weeks to be over.


----------



## futuremedic (Sep 15, 2009)

It is official...I am a NREMT-P!!! I almost cried when the National Registry Rep shook my hand after practicals. The hard work was so worth it!!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 15, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> In all seriousness, I wasn't nervous about school before I started, but now after 1 month I am freakin' scared!!!! OMG!  Is this normal? Don't get me wrong, it's a good scared, but still...:wacko:



Actually if you don't get scared either your program is failing to tell you how serious a responsibility you are undertaking or you are dangerous.  

Use the fear to make you the best Paramedic possible.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually if you don't get scared either your program is failing to tell you how serious a responsibility you are undertaking or you are dangerous.
> 
> Use the fear to make you the best Paramedic possible.



Plus one. Don't worry about the ones who are scared, worry about the ones who aren't scared and don't realize the seriousness of what you are learning and just want to get to the "fun skills".

I was terrified by week 2. Hell, I'm still scared, and I'm done with medic school! It is something that will wear off as time goes by!


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 16, 2009)

Did my first IV today in class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 17, 2009)

Did it actually work? 





Going over neurology tonight in class.  We have a cardiology exam on Wed, and then an exam every 2 or so weeks until December.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 17, 2009)

yup it worked!!!!!!!!!! We have at least one exam a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kookaburra (Sep 18, 2009)

*I made it!*

I'm now a medic student - classes start the week after next! I'm so excited.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> I'm now a medic student - classes start the week after next! I'm so excited.



congrats. good luck


----------



## kittaypie (Sep 18, 2009)

we had IV day today... got it on my 3rd try! oy...


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 19, 2009)

I got 6 IVs tonight. 2 14s, 4 18s. 

First night of internship extension went excellent! Hopefully only 5 more total nights to gop


----------



## swindlman (Sep 19, 2009)

Got my first "authorized" live IV stick the other day, 20-GA in the Rt hand. First try. 
It was my second live stick other than the one i did in basic school on one of the medic students when we were bored and hit that too (but shhh i didnt say that)


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 21, 2009)

any good supplement reading for pharmacology?


----------



## mikeN (Sep 21, 2009)

brady volume 1, chapter 9


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 21, 2009)

need a better description of the book please?


----------



## Dominion (Sep 21, 2009)

StreetPharmacist said:


> need a better description of the book please?



I would assume it's the pharmacology chapter of the brady paramedic book.


----------



## squrt29batt12 (Sep 21, 2009)

We're not using Brady, we have AAOS Nancy Caroline's Emergency Care in the Streets as well as the AAOS Anatomy and Physiology for the Paramedic book.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Sep 22, 2009)

We are using the Nancy Coraline book also. Side note off school today pharmacology exam in the am! :wacko:


----------



## Dominion (Sep 22, 2009)

I would have liked the Brady books because of the volume system, but we use Mosby with the Brady A&P book.  We have had about 6 different books for the class since it started though.

The other reason I like the brady is you can get the brady study guide and in the answer key it has the chapter, page number, and volume you can find the answer to the question so you can read about why you missed it, or why you got it right.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2009)

After our cardiology exam last night, we dropped 3 more people, and another 3-4 are on the verge of being dropped.  Ouch.



We were assigned a certain section of the endocrine system that we have to present on Saturday at class... and low and behold I got DKA.  Great...


----------



## Dominion (Sep 24, 2009)

DKA is fun, are you including HHNK in the presentation or is that a different topic?  

How many did you start with?


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2009)

Naw, someone else got HHNK, which takes away half my 'fun' <_<


Started with 23.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Naw, someone else got HHNK, which takes away half my 'fun' <_<
> 
> 
> Started with 23.



By the time we got to cardiology we were down to less than 10.  Then our instructor told us "Pass ACLS or you are no longer in the class".  All of us but one passed, he was gone.  Then another guy got kicked for breaking a rule.  Now it's just 5 of us, we took all but 4 of our practicals today and have our final exam next monday for class.  Woohoo almost done with class.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 24, 2009)

The Medic class in front of us graduated last Friday.  Out of the 13 that took their NR so far, 11 of them passed first try.  

Can't wait.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 29, 2009)

I am now officially a paramedic class graduate.  CLinicals, ride time and boards are next :>


----------



## EMTim (Oct 5, 2009)

I have 4 shifts left in my internship.

Enjoy classtime/clinicals while you can, it's the easy part!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 5, 2009)

Just finished my "ology" exam:

neurology
endocrinology
gastroenterology
toxicology
some extra cardiology
and allergy-ology 


The extra cardiology was thrown in because too many people sucked on our cardiology exam.  I mean comeon, giving lidocaine or amiodarone to a 3rd deg block?  Seriously?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 5, 2009)

Good luck to all of you. And it's true. Classroom is the easiest part. I wish internship had been that easy


----------



## audreyj (Oct 6, 2009)

We just started intubation.  I have my lab day tomorrow when I get to tube a dummy   Finished up the chapters on pulmonology now we get to move onto med math and pharmacology.  I'm happy to be finally getting some more advanced skills


----------



## piranah (Oct 6, 2009)

im getting my ATT from the NREMT now...wish me luck lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 9, 2009)

Just as an FYI to everyone... to infuse 500cc in 30min, it is NOT 30gtts/min on a 15gtts set.



God I suck at math.   I swear, I would not have the grade I have if they made math a bigger part of class.


Don't ask how I suck at math but am so good at science, as I truly do not know how it's possible.  





But aside from that, I can't wait till Saturday when clinicals finally start.  Doing my first shift at Childrens Medical Center ED,


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 9, 2009)

So it's been a year since I graduated medic school. Just wanted to stop in and wish you all luck, enjoy your time in school, learn all you can, and don't stop learning once you finish. Also, don't be scared during school, remember you have fallbacks while in training. The time to be scared is your first shift as a solo medic when all eyes are on you and you've got no one but yourself to rely on. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## mikethemedic (Oct 11, 2009)

*Medic student*

almost done my Advanced Care Paramedic training, I can see the light!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 11, 2009)

Gah, boring day at a pediatric level 1 trauma center yesterday.

I go in and was chatting with my preceptor and was like "I'm a total white cloud, nothing major will happen today", to which he's like "We'll see... there's like 5 of us major black clouds here today and I doubt you'll cancel us all out"... to which I preceded to do.

The worst thing all day was a 2yo who was at a laundromat and stuck his hand in the back of a dryer, getting 3rd degree burns, a 2in lac on the dorsal side, and a lac on the palmar side that was down to the bone.  I helped the docs stitch his back of the hand up (Read: Stood there watching).  He then had to go to the OR to get his ligament repaired.



I didn't start a single IV (only 2 kids needed them all day, but they called the IV team for them), held Cspine on a football player with neck pain for over an hour, and listened to 5 asthamatics.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 18, 2009)

I have an OR shift tomorrow... should have had another last Monday but they (the surgical center) canceled the shift and closed for the day without telling my school, and therefor, me, and I woke up at 5am, drove an hour out there, and waited an hour to find that out.


Busy week clinical wise for me though... OR tomorrow, pre-school tuesday, ER Wednesday, and Pedi ER Thurs.


----------



## Outbac1 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Finished*

Well I am finally finished my Advanced Care Paramedic course and am reregistered as an ACP. Now I just have to keep it. 

 I haven't had much time this year for anything else but work, clinicals and studying. Now two out of three are behind me,(for the most part). I'll still study some for reregistration and to keep current on things. I don't want to get rusty on stuff just because I don't do it everyday.

  To the rest of you who are still in school. Hang in there. If this old guy can do it, I'm sure you younger ones can.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 24, 2009)

Stupid 2nd Type II and 3rd deg blocks!


I mixed up two strips last night, labeling them opposite of what they were, and that kept me from getting the highest grade on my exam last night.  Darn.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2009)

Working in the ICU till 11 tonight.  When I was at the ER on Wednesday one of the nurses said they had 3 people die overnight... we shall see what happens with me there.  Knowing my white-cloud status, all pts will instantaneously wake up from their coma's.


----------



## mct601 (Oct 30, 2009)

this thread is more like a Twitter for a group of para-wannabes 

 I kid I kid, please don't kill me.

how are you guys in medic school liking it? I'm debating on going next semester or putting a semester off and getting 6-12 months of field experience as a basic first.


----------



## Theo (Oct 31, 2009)

Been following this thread for a couple months now. It's great stuff. Thanks to Linuss and others for keeping up posts while others have fallen off. It would be nice to see a few more students keeping us informed on their progress to become Paramedics. Although, with the workload it's understandable that the number of posts have fallen off. 

It's been very informative and I hope to be able to tweet...err... I mean post my progress when I begin the paramedic portion of my schooling.


----------



## swindlman (Oct 31, 2009)

So, what study techniques has everyone been using and finding to be working better or worse? 

Anyone find anything special for drugs or the vast amount of material thrown in our laps and expected to remember for ever, or at least till the class is passed and licensing testing is over haha.


----------



## EMTim (Oct 31, 2009)

I just finished my internship!  It's been a long bumpy road, and being an intern is definitely challenging.  I'm almost there, just organizing all my paperwork and looking for available NR test dates now.  B)



swindlman said:


> So, what study techniques has everyone been using and finding to be working better or worse?
> 
> Anyone find anything special for drugs or the vast amount of material thrown in our laps and expected to remember for ever, or at least till the class is passed and licensing testing is over haha.



I used a voice recorder and made recordings of the drugs by classification.  Listening to that many times, along with writing out my own drug book, helps me remember them fairly well.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Nov 2, 2009)

Havent posted in a while, been real busy, with CLASS and what little a life CLASS lets me have right now. So Im now in 3rd month oF paramedic class, its rough, 3 days a week 8hour days, fast pase, in cardio chapter now, very overwhelming. Doing rhythms now WOOOOOW like another language. Anybody have help for that? Any good sites to help me learn? Start clinicals tommorrow, 7-7 half in nicu and other half in cath lab. We voluntered over the weekend for a flu clinic the hospital was doing off site really interesting gave about 40 IMs half h1n1 and the other regular seasonal. It was off site from the hospital it was a practive senerio for them also to do it like a triage system for a MCI or outbreak and hosp er was overwhelmed and diverting, so it was a drive up clinic. Well thats  my wrap up, oh yeah any help on EKGs would be lovely! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## tyler500e (Nov 3, 2009)

I've got my interview for the medic program next week, I'm stoked.


----------



## piranah (Nov 3, 2009)

took my NREMT-P written last wed and passed....so now its on to the practical...i take that dec 13th in new hampshire...well everyone...there is light at the end of the long tunnel you are in trust me....im just about to get to the end i can taste the ticket...lol wish me luck and ill do the same for you all...anyone have any questions feel free to PM me ill try my best to answer....about the written or really anything at all...


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 3, 2009)

Gosh.  I am sick and tired of clinicals.  I want to do my darn internship already.


Tired of waking up at 5am, to drive 70 minutes to a hospital, to work for 12hours not getting paid a dime, then either driving 70min back OR getting a hotel, just to be up at 5am again the next day, and class at night.


6 more clinical days and I'm DONE!  Cath lab and class tomorrow.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Nov 5, 2009)

We just got a BOOK from our instructor with 500 rhythms to interpret for home work. Its not due till next month but wow. We also have a rhythm exam on Wednesday with 80 rhythms to do. What fun!!!! Any advice?


----------



## Dominion (Nov 5, 2009)

Keep doing your rhythms, we viewed THOUSANDS of rhythms and had 'homework' to determine an entire 300 page book of rhythms.  We never got the answer sheets but would go over all the rhythms.  We spent 2 months, 6 hour days doing nothing but talking about strips.  We'd go around the room 'presenting' our strip.  So for example I would say the strip number (or problem number) and everything about that rhythm.  We would then discuss if I was wrong or correct, and finally the instructor would say what the book says the rhythm was (and if we disagreed or thought it COULD be something else we dicussed it further).

I am a huge fan of the cardiology section, it was easily my favorite section of class.  

I am really enjoying my clinicals, I've only done Peds OR and Adult ER so far but I'm liking them.  Peds OR has been especially interesting, my first tube ever was a 1 yo.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 6, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Keep doing your rhythms, we viewed THOUSANDS of rhythms and had 'homework' to determine an entire 300 page book of rhythms.  We never got the answer sheets but would go over all the rhythms.  We spent 2 months, 6 hour days doing nothing but talking about strips.  We'd go around the room 'presenting' our strip.  So for example I would say the strip number (or problem number) and everything about that rhythm.  We would then discuss if I was wrong or correct, and finally the instructor would say what the book says the rhythm was (and if we disagreed or thought it COULD be something else we dicussed it further).
> 
> I am a huge fan of the cardiology section, it was easily my favorite section of class.
> 
> I am really enjoying my clinicals, I've only done Peds OR and Adult ER so far but I'm liking them.  Peds OR has been especially interesting, my first tube ever was a 1 yo.



I cant wait to get heavy into cardiology, I'm getting bored. we seemed to have covered all the semi medically relevant chapters in P1 the first half to f the term, and from here on out to the first term final we are covering medicolegal, documentation and communication, therapeutic communication. all the chapters that seem like they could be  independant study.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 6, 2009)

Cardiology was fun... requires actual brain cells to understand, so it seperates the people who truley care from the wannabes in class.


After our OB/GYN test last Wed, we're all done with the medical aspects of class.  Now it's pure trauma for the next few weeks.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Cardiology was fun... requires actual brain cells to understand, so it seperates the people who truley care from the wannabes in class.
> 
> 
> After our OB/GYN test last Wed, we're all done with the medical aspects of class.  Now it's pure trauma for the next few weeks.



 good because i hate learning about radio communications and whatnot. i've been doing some self study reading dale dubin's rapid ekg book and find it much more interesting


----------



## Dominion (Nov 6, 2009)

Dale Dubins book is WONDERFUL.  Probably THE best intro to cardiology I've found.  I recommend you get a couple other EKG workbooks.  No actual knowledge just hundreds of pages of strips.  That's what I did and it really helped.  I'd say without hesitation that cardiology is the one section of class that I went above and beyond for.  Pharmacology is STILL my weakest link, stupid pharmacology.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 6, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Dale Dubins book is WONDERFUL.  Probably THE best intro to cardiology I've found.  I recommend you get a couple other EKG workbooks.  No actual knowledge just hundreds of pages of strips.  That's what I did and it really helped.  I'd say without hesitation that cardiology is the one section of class that I went above and beyond for.  Pharmacology is STILL my weakest link, stupid pharmacology.



will do. i also have a ton of ekg strips from clinicals at the hospital. as long as there is no patient identifiable information on the print out we are allowed to copy ekgs for cardiology in p2. i have a few pretty nasy strips


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 7, 2009)

I did Dubins book, and bought an EKG strip book to work on strips too.  The strip book was bought at Borders and was titled "EKG Strip Ease".


----------



## swindlman (Nov 7, 2009)

How much did you pay for the book?


----------



## Melclin (Nov 8, 2009)

Eughh. Tomorrow begins two weeks of concentrated nursing - kicking off with hand washing and bed making....sweet. Damn their inter-professional education initiatives. :wacko: I'd much prefer to be completely ignorant of 'condom drainage'. 

Sigh, it really annoys me that I'm paying to learn how to make beds. I broke down my university fees and I'm paying something like $70 for it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 8, 2009)

swindlman said:


> How much did you pay for the book?



Dubin = Ebay for $3+shipping (Just looked and most are going for $20)

Strip Ease = Borders for $40


----------



## swindlman (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome, Thanks! 

Has anyone tried any other books or is this the Best to get your strip reading to be second nature


----------



## Dominion (Nov 8, 2009)

swindlman said:


> Awesome, Thanks!
> 
> Has anyone tried any other books or is this the Best to get your strip reading to be second nature



IMO the only way to get strip reading to second nature is practice.  To expose yourself to as many 'clinical' strips as possible.  So make sure when you buy your book they use REAL clinical strips, not just randomly computer generated waveforms.  

Find a pattern (Dubin has a great pattern to follow in the back of his books) to determine rapidly what the strip is.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 9, 2009)

This is going to be a joyful week...

Up at 445 tomorow, ER 8-3, class 6-10
Getting a hotel for the night
Up at 6am Wed for ICU clinical 7-3
Up again at 445 Thurs for ER 7-7
Class Friday 6-10


Yay.

:glare:


----------



## kittaypie (Nov 9, 2009)

Linuss said:


> This is going to be a joyful week...
> 
> Up at 445 tomorow, ER 8-3, class 6-10
> Getting a hotel for the night
> ...





ah, the joys of being a commuting medic student. i feel ya there B)


----------



## EMTim (Nov 10, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> ah, the joys of being a commuting medic student. i feel ya there B)



Yes, it's definitely painful...

I took NR yesterday and just checked...I passed!  So keep focused on the light at the end of the tunnel, fellow students.


----------



## Dominion (Nov 10, 2009)

Finished my Peds OR clinical today, total of 8 intubations across 4 days =/ 

But on to the next.  This month is terrible, I have 4 days off for the entire month.


----------



## mct601 (Nov 10, 2009)

this commuter's hell is worrying me lol I'll be commuting anywhere from 30min to an hour to school depending on which one I decide to go to. thats life I guess.


----------



## Dominion (Nov 11, 2009)

I commuted twice weekly 30 minutes one way for class for a year. Now I work in the same county as class so I commute the same almost everyday now


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 11, 2009)

Shift in the ICU today.  The charge nurse was the same one I had last time I was there (when they had a whole 4 pts, and non critical) so as soon as I got there she hooked me up with a pt that they were taking off of life support.


Went to the OR, pushed 30,000u of Heparin, extubated him, and waited.  Within about 3 min, he was satting 70% with a hr of 40.  Agonal respirtations for about 30 seconds, then he was gone.  Surgeon came in and we got the guys kidneys out.




It's different partaking in someones death and not being able to do anything about it, but on the contrary, promoting it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2009)

So... ~300 clinical hours between EMT and medics school so far.  Not a single cardiac arrest.  


How?!


----------



## swindlman (Nov 19, 2009)

You must not be a sh*t magnet.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So... ~300 clinical hours between EMT and medics school so far.  Not a single cardiac arrest.
> 
> 
> How?!



My only two cardiac arrests were both in EMT school.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2009)

I was the only person NOT to get a CA in my EMT class.


Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I WANT a CA, just... how is that possible?!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 19, 2009)

I think i probably had most of my best clinicals in EMT school. Now that I am developing a wider knowledge base and acquiring more skills the majority of our patients have been CP and general malaise.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not saying I want anyone to code either, but if they do I'd like to be there and try to help.


----------



## gremlin75 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just started my medic course this week. 

Only go one day a week but its for 12 hours. I get to start IV's next week 

later
gremlin


----------



## reaper (Nov 19, 2009)

You are starting IV's on the second day of class?


----------



## gremlin75 (Nov 19, 2009)

reaper said:


> You are starting IV's on the second day of class?



Well teaching us how to start IV's but yes. I was a bit surprised myself.


----------



## Dominion (Nov 19, 2009)

I have worked in EMS for over a year now and I have yet to recieve a cardiac arrest in the field.  I've only observed in the ED on clinicals.


----------



## imurphy (Nov 23, 2009)

Class done! No on to Internship!!


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 7, 2009)

just finished PEPP, PALS starts tomorrow, so about 3/4 of the way through the didactic Start Clinicals Jan 2nd


----------



## rescue99 (Dec 7, 2009)

gremlin75 said:


> Well teaching us how to start IV's but yes. I was a bit surprised myself.



12 hour days...must be MAES


----------



## PhilipM3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm an EMT-I student at West Ga. About to begin 2nd quarter.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Dec 9, 2009)

So, how is everyones progress in class going? Are you still in? Really like hearing everyone stories from class and clinicals. Iv logged about 200 hours of clinicals so far another 400 to go!!!! Class is getting harder we are approaching mid-terms on Jan7, what fun!!!! Studying for toxicology exam tomorrow!


----------



## imurphy (Dec 9, 2009)

Well done on the 200 hours street. I've logged 16 so far. I SHOULD have logged 24 by today but there has been a screw up with my paperwork on my program co-ordinators end and we're now in limbo waiting on it. 

Bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:!


----------



## Dominion (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm not sure how many I've logged so far, half way done.  I've finished almost all of my 'misc' clinicals and have just ER left to do.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 10, 2009)

Tomorrow is final for me for the 1st semester.  I have gotten 7 (12 hour) ER shifts out of the way at various hospitals.  Next semester I have 14 (12 hour) shifts to do, with 2 being required at labor and delivery and one at OR and ICU.  Then after march I get to 12 (12 hour) ambulance rides and much more.

I feel ready for the test tomorrow, drug calculations, ABG's, capnography interpretation.  I like it, its hard thought and not a easy road.  Four hour round-rip 4 days a week, I am glad I did it.  Next semester I only need go 3 times a week since A&P II was included first semester.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 10, 2009)

We have pt assessment tomorrow and Wednesday.  We then have our Pharmocology test next Sat.  After the Pharm test they are combining my medic class with the medic class behind us when they go over 12leads so we A) get refreshers and B ) Help the new students.


After that Saturday class, we get 2 weeks off, 1 day of review, then our final.



We're down to 17 people as we dropped 2 last week when they failed the trauma exam.  We now have 6 people that are borderline failure.


----------



## kittaypie (Dec 10, 2009)

i just passed didactic!!!!!!!!!! now on to clinicals and field    



:beerchug:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm just about through the first quarter of my paramedic class. This quarter was mostly cardio, pharm and respiratory. We're taking ACLS provider tomorrow, the quarter's lab practicals are Tuesday, written finals are Wednesday. 

So far I have 96 hours field and 48 hours in the ER. 

Next quarter the field hours more than double to 240, the ER requirement is the same and we add 48 hours of specialty hospital time (L&D, ICU, and Mental health Unit) as well as at least 3 shifts in the OR for tubes. 

I'm gonna be busy after January. Still have a 95% average on quizzes.


----------



## Pyromedic (Dec 11, 2009)

Just passed first semester now to number 2  so excited we get to learn EKG and cardiology! i cant wait.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 11, 2009)

Pyromedic said:


> Just passed first semester now to number 2  so excited we get to learn EKG and cardiology! i cant wait.



Congrats!


----------



## piranah (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm leaving tonight to New Hampshire for my national practicals...If I pass them I will be a NREMT-P then direct reciprocity to RI....wish me luck my test is on sunday morning....:x so nervous..


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 16, 2009)

Our class did the quarter's final practical testing today. 2 students have been dropped from the program due to failure on the skill stations. We're now down to 22. 

Written finals at 0800 tomorrow morning.


----------



## ah2388 (Dec 18, 2009)

Have my semester final for 1st semester this coming Tuesday at 0800, then were off til after the first of the year..

ACLS was last week, we did primarily Pathophysiology, Cardiology, Airway/Respiratory, and Pharmacology this semester.

A&P was a requirement coming in..

Next semester I think its mostly Trauma, Peds, and more Pharm..

108 Field hours for this 1st semester, gotta do a bunch of shifts in the ER next semester, and a bunch of field time as well..

gl all on your finals


----------



## piranah (Dec 18, 2009)

i am now a NREMT-Paramedic..cheea chea


----------



## ah2388 (Dec 18, 2009)

piranah said:


> i am now a NREMT-Paramedic..cheea chea



congrats brother/sister


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2009)

ah2388 said:


> ACLS was last week, we did primarily Pathophysiology, Cardiology, Airway/Respiratory, and Pharmacology this semester.
> 
> A&P was a requirement coming in..
> 
> Next semester I think its mostly Trauma, Peds, and more Pharm..



Same thing for us. The remaining 22 in my class all passed the quarter final. We're back to it on 01/04/10.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2009)

Class today... Pharmacology exam, then a practice final.  Real final is in 2 weeks when we get back from break.  :unsure:


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2009)

94% baby!


Lost another 5 people... 3 from this test, 1 from last test and failed to retake, and one from too many absences.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 19, 2009)

So yea, out of the 23 people that started in my class, only 11 of us remain.



We did a 200 question practice final, and the teacher said people tend to be within 5% of the grade they get on the practice final.  I got an 89%, so I'm happy ^_^


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> So yea, out of the 23 people that started in my class, only 11 of us remain.
> 
> 
> 
> We did a 200 question practice final, and the teacher said people tend to be within 5% of the grade they get on the practice final.  I got an 89%, so I'm happy ^_^




Nice job. I'd say "good luck" on the real final, but luck has nothing to do with it.


----------



## AE-22 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Hello*

New to the forum.  I've enjoyed reading all of the posts from the medic students.  I start medic school on Jan. 20th and I couldn't be more excited about it.  I'll try to post up anything interesting that happens in my program.  Until then, thanks for the information that I have already received from this great forum....


----------



## ah2388 (Dec 24, 2009)

im suprised to hear that all of you guys are losing so many people, we lost a lot of people in my emt class, but have yet to lose anyone in my medic class..

They do require a lot coming in including interviews and what not, and spots in the class are in really high demand so I guess that may have something to do w it


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> 94% baby!
> 
> 
> Lost another 5 people... 3 from this test, 1 from last test and *failed to retake*, and one from too many absences.


I keep seeing this over and over again in various threads.  Please tell me it doesn't actually mean that people who fail a test are given the option of retaking it.


----------



## ah2388 (Dec 29, 2009)

i think it means that the initial grade sticks, but the student is given the option to retest the material


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 29, 2009)

triemal04 said:


> I keep seeing this over and over again in various threads.  Please tell me it doesn't actually mean that people who fail a test are given the option of retaking it.



No, not at all.


You need to get a 78% minimum (80% on final) to pass a test.  If you get below that, you have to take a re-take.  The original score sticks.

If you fail the re-take, you're dropped from the class, even if it's the first test you've failed.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> No, not at all.
> 
> 
> You need to get a 78% minimum (80% on final) to pass a test.  If you get below that, you have to take a re-take.  The original score sticks.
> ...



In our course, you have to maintain an eighty percent in all classes. If you score below an eighty on any quiz, test, or exam, you must retake that exam within five days. The grade earned on the retake, will not inflate the students average, the retake only serves to determine whether that student is capable of retaining academic knowledge. If the student fails to meet the minimum requirements on the retake, supposedly they are dismissed from the course.

We had one firefighter in our class score a 68 percent on the midterm, and a 96 percent, reportedly on the P1 midtermh34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmph... final is in a week and I haven't really studied at all for it since class got out.


But in all fairness, I never studied for any of my exams and I'm at the top of my class.  Do I break tradition?!




Wednesday we're going over our old exams... should help a bit.


----------



## exodus (Jan 4, 2010)

First day of medic program today.  50 or so hours of A&P starts today. And I just found out today my school is accredited :]


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 5, 2010)

2nd quarter of Medic School starts today.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 8, 2010)

Final exam tomorrow... 10 of us left to take it.


Anxious much?


----------



## piranah (Jan 8, 2010)

i must say i feel left out now....lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2010)

Screw this.  I can't sleep.  I don't know if it's pre-exam nerves or the fact that I usually don't go to bed for another 3 hours anyhow.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

This morning marks the first field shift of the new quarter. With luck I won't be a white cloud again.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2010)

89.8%!!  Woot.



We had one guy fail though, with a 78% (minimum was 80%) so only 9 of us are going to internship.


----------



## exodus (Jan 9, 2010)

Linuss said:


> 89.8%!!  Woot.
> 
> 
> 
> We had one guy fail though, with a 78% (minimum was 80%) so only 9 of us are going to internship.



I thought you just said 78 was minimum?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jan 9, 2010)

exodus said:


> I thought you just said 78 was minimum?



I think L said that to pass you need a 78% final grade in the course and a minimum 80% score on the Final


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 9, 2010)

78% for normal exams, 80% for final.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2010)

First tube in the field!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 16, 2010)

IV play-by-play...

Case One: 35 year-old male in atrial fibrillation with rapid ventricular response.
20g missed right AC.
18g in left AC successful.

Case Two: 39 year-old female with chest pain, negative STEMI.
Got a flash in the left AC with a 20g, but then it blew.
Medic got the right AC.

Case Three: 76 year-old male with altered mental status of unclear etiology.
Got a flash in the left forearm with a 20g, but then it blew.
Medic could not establish access.

Case Four: 59 year-old male with chest pain, negative STEMI.
20g in right AC successful.

Case Five: 55 year-old male with respiratory distress.
22g in right hand successful.

Current standings: 3 out of 6 (50% success rate).


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 18, 2010)

UPDATE

Case Six: 38 year-old male, seizures
20g in right forearm

Current Standings: 4 out of 7 (57% success rate)

At least now I can say I've gotten more than I've missed!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it me or are PHTLS scenarios more, well, hectic than the average medical and trauma scenario?


----------



## gicts (Jan 19, 2010)

Halfway through clinicals, then on to ride time <_< Why can't time go faster?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2010)

Gonna be looking into getting into another medic program after my move to CO in March. But I should be testing for I/85 in a few weeks, so that will help me a little.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 23, 2010)

13 days till my internship starts.

Can't come fast enough


----------



## Dominion (Jan 23, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Is it me or are PHTLS scenarios more, well, hectic than the average medical and trauma scenario?



It is...for a reason I would assume.  I liked my PHTLS class.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 24, 2010)

Schedule of medic school:

Saturday: Internship oral boards (making sure we aren't totally dangerous for internship)
Feb 5 - March 4:  Internship
March 6/7-  NREMT prep session with Jon Puryear
March 16/19-  NREMT skills practice
March 24-  NREMT skills testing
March 25-  Graduation.

Still debating when I want to take the CBT, which I can do any time after the 7th.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's mine...

Feb 6/7 - ITLS Testing
April 24/25 - ACLS Testing
June 19/20 - PALS Testing
June 29th - Final exam
July 23rd - Graduation
July 30th - NREMT-P Skills Review
July 31st - NREMT-P Practical Exam

Then we have to schedule the NREMT-P written on our own time.


----------



## Dominion (Jan 25, 2010)

Jan 27 - ER Clinical
Feb 1 - ER Clinical
Feb 6 - ER Clinical

Sometime mid Feb - Oral Boards pre-ride time.

Late Feb to Late June/Early July - Ride time

Almost done.


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Jan 26, 2010)

180 hours logged on truck 

162 hours logged at ED

26 12 hour shifts left for Feb until March 9 4 days a week 

3 8 hours days a week of school till April 1 (Last DAY)

7 days school/clinicals till March 9! :wacko::wacko:

We have 5 final exams scheduled from March 15 till March 21 

itls is feb 2-3 

pals is feb 24-26  

nr skills testing march 24 

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## EMTchic (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone. I'm Stacy, I just started my Paramedic program in the beginning of this month, got a long road ahead of me, but I'm excited and looking forward to it.


----------



## JoeSchmo (Jan 30, 2010)

Paramedic school just started for me as well... few weeks into A&P.
Long road ahead indeed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 30, 2010)

$5 says I know what school you go to... In Richardson, correct?


----------



## JoeSchmo (Jan 31, 2010)

Nope.. $5 please.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 31, 2010)

Darn.  You're either Brookhaven or Collin County then.  No fun.


----------



## JoeSchmo (Jan 31, 2010)

one of the above.. correct!


----------



## exodus (Feb 1, 2010)

Passed A&P with an 84%... Medic-Prep starts today. I really could have done better with A&P. But honestly, I understand things a lot better than I did before, and I feel that I've learned more from it then I have anywhere else... I'll just keep reviewing the book.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 1, 2010)

I have to wake up at 4am Friday for my first internship shift... I have 2 alarm clocks and my cell phone just to be sure.

Chances are I won't fall asleep till after midnight since I usually go to bed around 3am, but can't afford 1 hour of sleep in a 24hr shift.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 4, 2010)

Welp.. tomorrow I have to be up at 4am for the official start of my internship.

I'll be back Saturday morning ^_^


----------



## 41 Duck (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck!


Later!

--Coop


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Feb 5, 2010)

Pwned the ITLS practice tests last night.  Time to go kick ITLS's tush on Sunday so I can start the real fun stuff... ACLS >=D


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 15, 2010)

4 shifts in to the internship and finally got to start an IV on someone.

58yo F cc of seizure, stopped by the time we arrived.  Started an IV in the rig for precaution so I could push Valium if she seized again, which she didn't.


She had a stroke 9 years ago and still had deficits from that, so during the exam it was throwing me off trying to differentiate between what was new and old, and whether or not it was an acute stroke that the family just mistook for a seizure.


----------



## ah2388 (Feb 15, 2010)

Exam on Toxicology/Respiratory/Cardiology(Review)/Endocrine/other stuff tomorrow

epic fail here we come


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2010)

Time sure flies... My Medic Program started in September and as of today, I'm currently at right around 200 IV starts and 7 tubes. I've performed a chemical cardioversion, ran a couple of codes, and nervously, my first RSI. It's been an amazing few months...and there's still *so much to learn!*

I've been riding with a great medic, and everyday I learn something new. Every damn day.

This was the best career change I could have made, and I appreciate all of the info I've gleaned from reading posts here.

Stay safe friends.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm still having trouble in med math.  I know I'm looking to deep into it.  Must be.  When they say general concentration, what are they referring to? Its been a long day.  We're past all that but I have just been strugling with it.  Maybe its because I haven't used it "daily"?  

Busy Paramedic packet works out alright.  Is there anything else?  Common calculations/conversions etc?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote of the Year: "Cardiology?  We're in cardiology now? S***, time to wake up..."


----------



## RescueYou (Feb 22, 2010)

After 3 years of this, 11 more weeks and I'm done!!!


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 22, 2010)

Only got a week and a half of A&P left and I am so ready to begin the true Paramedic curriculum. Although it has been good to review A&P since it's been a year since I took A&P II. Start Pathophysiology on the 4th


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2010)

amberdt03 said:


> Only got a week and a half of A&P left and I am so ready to begin the true Paramedic curriculum. Although it has been good to review A&P since it's been a year since I took A&P II. Start Pathophysiology on the 4th



Have fun.  Study hard.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 22, 2010)

So, medic... 1 month till D-day.


Your agency hiring?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So, medic... 1 month till D-day.
> 
> 
> Your agency hiring?



Yes but not you. 

Hope you the best.  Might check out Granbury EMS.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 23, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Have fun.  Study hard.



Thanks!!!! I'm super excited and have already been reading ahead while I have the chance. I'm sure it won't be long before I want to pull my hair out.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll be saving lives tonight in a nice end of town.  Going to be a good night.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 24, 2010)

Now why would you want to go and do that, Hockey?


3 more shifts on my internship...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 24, 2010)

midterms coming up....


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 5, 2010)

All done with my internship.  I no longer have to go to class, but we have 2 days of NREMT prep, and 2 days of skills practice, so I'd be foolish not to go.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 5, 2010)

still awaiting  midterm results...


----------



## dneal (Mar 6, 2010)

I have ACLS pre-test on Monday and ACLS testing on Wed. if all goes well I will start my 430 hours of clinical's and internships. I know everyone has a full load, but any advice on how you manage a full time job, full time student and Mother, and now 430 hours of clinical's?:unsure:


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have my A&P final on Tuesday and then we start Pharmacology this week:sad:


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 6, 2010)

dneal said:


> I have ACLS pre-test on Monday and ACLS testing on Wed. if all goes well I will start my 430 hours of clinical's and internships. I know everyone has a full load, but any advice on how you manage a full time job, full time student and Mother, and now 430 hours of clinical's?:unsure:



sub dad, for mother...
i do it with coffee, lots of coffee....


----------



## dneal (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip...I guess I had better learn to like coffee!:wacko:


----------



## dneal (Mar 7, 2010)

Good luck on your A&P test, I just finished Pharm and can I just say it wasn't easy...I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 8, 2010)

Only person in class to get 100% on the ACLS pre-test.  Woot woot.


----------



## ah2388 (Mar 8, 2010)

dneal said:


> I have ACLS pre-test on Monday and ACLS testing on Wed. if all goes well I will start my 430 hours of clinical's and internships. I know everyone has a full load, but any advice on how you manage a full time job, full time student and Mother, and now 430 hours of clinical's?:unsure:



one hour, one day, one week, and one month at a time


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 8, 2010)

And sleep anywhere and anytime you get a chance!


----------



## EMTCaresGuy (Mar 8, 2010)

*Absolutely....*

I absoultely agree with you!


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 8, 2010)

ah2388 said:


> one hour, one day, one week, and one month at a time



this is good advice


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2010)

Waiting to hear back from a community college in Aurora CO about transferring the majority of my medic credits to them. I'm hoping for good news


----------



## dneal (Mar 8, 2010)

I love this advice, it might just work...thanks and remember to breath along the way!


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 9, 2010)

dneal said:


> Good luck on your A&P test, I just finished Pharm and can I just say it wasn't easy...I am sure you will do fine.



Thanks!! I feel good about my A&P test. I've already started making my first round of drugs flashcards and I already want to pull my hair out. Lol.


----------



## Sieldan (Mar 9, 2010)

Feeling really down about my abilities as a potential medic.  I've gone from straight A's in Basic and P1, to B's in P2, and now low C's high D's in P3.  What am I going to do in P4?  Stuff I thought I had down pat, I now have completely twisted up and fubar'd.  I'm really worried about P4 this summer.  Its a summer semester so its shorter than a normal semester.  However, we have about a quarter more clinical hours to complete.  On a good note, only 4 more clinicals to go this semester.  So once thats done, I can concentrate on more studying.

Help?


----------



## ah2388 (Mar 11, 2010)

what are you struggling with...

if the skills, do extra clinicals, consult with your instructors/preceptors

if the books, study more

Its a commitment, not a hobby


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 12, 2010)

96 on the A&P final. woop woop!!!!!


----------



## Sieldan (Mar 12, 2010)

ah2388 said:


> what are you struggling with...
> 
> if the skills, do extra clinicals, consult with your instructors/preceptors
> 
> ...



Its just the books.  What gets me is I thought I 'got' the subject material.  Just finished all of my required clinicals yesterday, so now I can concentrate more on the books.  At our clinical sites, the preceptors would tell me to go do something, and then they would go on to something else.  They had that much confidence in me.  

Now that my clinicals are done, and spring break is here (next week for us), Im going to take a few days to just chill, and recuperate.  Then, at the end of next week, the study marathon begins.

Just needed to vent somewhat.


----------



## dneal (Mar 12, 2010)

I passed my ACLS mega code and written test....what a relief! Now the 436 hours of clinical's begin. Congrats amberdto3...hang in there Sieldan!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm cleared to take the NREMT-P test... now just to schedule it at the VUE center.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm cleared to take the NREMT-P test... now just to schedule it at the VUE center.



Good luck man! You'll ace it.


----------



## reaper (Mar 13, 2010)

There goes Texas! hehe


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I'm cleared to take the NREMT-P test... now just to schedule it at the VUE center.



Lord help us all. Lol. J/K. You'll rock it!!!


----------



## AlphaButch (Mar 14, 2010)

Good Luck Linus


----------



## JoeSchmo (Mar 19, 2010)

Passed A&P with a 93%.
We are now into more background stuff with advanced practice.
Just had first lab on IV. 
God help the first patient I have to stick. lol.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeSchmo said:


> Passed A&P with a 93%.
> We are now into more background stuff with advanced practice.
> Just had first lab on IV.
> God help the first patient I have to stick. lol.




im not sure how your school does it, but our first iv starts were on each other...


----------



## JoeSchmo (Mar 19, 2010)

we are not allowed to stick each other.
school rules.

as i said.. God help my first patient. :unsure:


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeSchmo said:


> we are not allowed to stick each other.
> school rules.
> 
> as i said.. God help my first patient. :unsure:



Wow.. we had to do ten live starts on classmates before we could even go into clinicals to practice in the ED... And over half of my medic class were basics who had never really started IVs before


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 19, 2010)

Knowing which school Joe goes to in DFW, he will get PLENTY of practice at their main clinical hospital.


We started a few on eachother in my class... boy was that an experience I never want to go through again.


----------



## iamjeff171 (Mar 19, 2010)

imagine being that patient. i think it was a little less stressfull starting them on classmates for the first time. at least i knew while they were stuggling on me, i was about to do the same to them


----------



## JoeSchmo (Mar 19, 2010)

Very true..




Linuss said:


> Knowing which school Joe goes to in DFW, he will get PLENTY of practice at their main clinical hospital.
> 
> .


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2010)

Woohoo! 

The didactic portion of my paramedic program is complete. My entire class of 21, down from the 24 that started, passed the quarter's written and practical stations and now, it's on to 500 more hours of field internship and 40 more ED hours. 

Final testing is June 14th.


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeSchmo said:


> we are not allowed to stick each other.
> school rules.
> 
> as i said.. God help my first patient. :unsure:



Do you go to Collin County?


----------



## The-Reaper (Mar 20, 2010)

Just remember its a marathon not a sprint!
I was so ready to get thru paramedic school. Just take it one day at a time


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 24, 2010)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA




That is all.  B)


----------



## StreetPharmacist (Mar 26, 2010)

636 hours clinicals done! 
685 class hours done! 
4 senerio finals done ( medical,trauma, cardio, pharmacology)
1 final final done (185 multiple choice 25 rhythms, 33 drug does adult/peds)
state exam done! 
NR SKILLS testing in morning 
NR cpt tuesday or wensday



I am finally a PARAMEDIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 27, 2010)

StreetPharmacist said:


> 636 hours clinicals done!
> 685 class hours done!
> 4 senerio finals done ( medical,trauma, cardio, pharmacology)
> 1 final final done (185 multiple choice 25 rhythms, 33 drug does adult/peds)
> ...



Congratulations!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2010)

congrats to all of our new Medics!


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Mar 27, 2010)

I got my paramedic 2 days ago, I had 75 questions on my written. I didn't really study for it, I just took a few practice tests, but looking back studying wouldnt have helped me cuz that test is pretty weird.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 15, 2010)

SO who here is still in medic school?



It still hasnt hit me that it's over yet...


----------



## abuan (Apr 15, 2010)

aloha!

been a member for a while, but only recntly started posting. i'm a first semester medic student, finishing up pathophys middle of next month.

talk about information overload!  my friends daughter was playing with an etch-a-sketch the other day and i said "hey, you drew v-tach!" needless say i got a blank stare.  hahahaha

anyway, just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm enrolled and waiting, impatiently, for classes to start in a few months. Does that count? Congrats to everyone who already passed.


----------



## Scubamedic (Apr 22, 2010)

abuan said:


> aloha!
> 
> been a member for a while, but only recntly started posting. i'm a first semester medic student, finishing up pathophys middle of next month.
> 
> ...



That is awesome.  ROFL... I remember the days when I started most sentences when Scene safe/BSI! 

Best of luck


----------



## Scubamedic (Apr 22, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> I'm enrolled and waiting, impatiently, for classes to start in a few months. Does that count? Congrats to everyone who already passed.



Does that count? I don't see why not. Medic school is " the best of times, the worst of times". It is very tough, but hang in there and you will miss it one day. I am still friends with many of my instructors and other students. I like to return to the college and sit in on some classes at times, keeps my memeory fresh and reminds me of hoe hard I worked for my patch.

Enjoy the adventure ahead.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, I really intend to enjoy it. I've been putting it off for a long time because of my kids, but the time is finally right, the stars have aligned... all that good stuff. Of course, six months from now I may be wondering what the heck I was thinking.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 23, 2010)

A year from now when you have your patch and are working on a truck by yourself, you'll definitely be wondering what you were thinking h34r:


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 23, 2010)

Two years, which is both Yay! and Boo! I'm so impatient that the thought of taking two years to finish makes me itch, but I'm excited because it's a very thorough program. I'm hoping that by next year I'll be able to pass the test to be an EMT-I and volunteer while I'm finishing the paramedic program.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 24, 2010)

ACLS testing tomorrow and Sunday... here goes nothing!


----------



## iamjeff171 (Apr 24, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Two years, which is both Yay! and Boo! I'm so impatient that the thought of taking two years to finish makes me itch, but I'm excited because it's a very thorough program. I'm hoping that by next year I'll be able to pass the test to be an EMT-I and volunteer while I'm finishing the paramedic program.



it is a long time, but it seems to go by pretty quick. this summer will be my last semester, and it seems like it really wasn't that long ago i was just starting.  i think its one of those situations where time flies when you're busy...you will definitely be busy...

-Jeff


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to the busy-ness. I've been working from home for the last 8 years, since I had my second daughter, and my youngest just turned 2. My husband was in the Marine Corps and then got out to become a cop. I spent those years being the stabilizing force in our family. Now that he's settled into the LEO world, I'm SO ready to go to school and start my career.


----------



## Hockey (May 2, 2010)

Volume 3 brady book.  3½ hours limit.  Finished the test in 3 hours 27 minutes and some change.  81%

I have some gripes about the answers though we'll be discussing tomorrow


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 7, 2010)

*what a long, strange trip it's been*

Final practicals tomorrow, final written on Wednesday.

NR Practicals next week. 

It's almost over. 

And I can't WAIT to get my cert and get out of Washington!


----------



## kittaypie (Jun 18, 2010)

passed national registry!!!! now i only need my state license


----------



## medic417 (Jun 18, 2010)

kittaypie said:


> passed national registry!!!! now i only need my state license



Congrats.  Now where do you work so I can avoid the area?


----------



## imurphy (Jun 18, 2010)

FINALLY Finished clinicals!!


----------



## kittaypie (Jun 18, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Congrats.  Now where do you work so I can avoid the area?



shut up!!! ...southern california...


----------



## Dominion (Jun 19, 2010)

In Memphis right now, taking my practical exam tomorrow morning.  Got two or three more 24 hour shifts before I'm ready for the exam.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Jun 19, 2010)

passed my practical exam yesterday, now just the written between me and my license.


----------



## Dominion (Jun 19, 2010)

And passed my practicals.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 30, 2010)

And it's all over... only thing left now is Registry!!!!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 18, 2010)

Since Linuss linked this thread I figured I'd peek my head in  Starting my medic class next month and I can't wait!


----------



## iamjeff171 (Aug 18, 2010)

Passed  NR practical last friday, and NR written yesterday. FINALLY done! time to get a job.

-Jeff


----------



## Sizz (Aug 19, 2010)

fast65 said:


> Since Linuss linked this thread I figured I'd peek my head in  Starting my medic class next month and I can't wait!



I start in 5 days pretty excited. This will be a good threat to subscribe to over the next year


----------



## MidwestFF (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm starting my Medic in 4 days! Only a year and a half of classroom and clinicals, then another 6 months of internship to be done!


----------



## Sizz (Aug 19, 2010)

Sizz said:


> I start in 5 days pretty excited. This will be a good *thread* to subscribe to over the next year



Fixed


----------



## Sizz (Aug 26, 2010)

First day was pretty intense, got through a lot and recieved our drug list and deadlines (2) drugs to learn each week with a quiz and test for each.


----------



## MidwestFF (Sep 5, 2010)

This thread was starting to get burried, first mid term for medic school a week from Wednesday. I only have 5 more chapters in AAOS Emergency Care in the Streets to review. I'm feeling pretty good about that exam, now the physiology exam a week after that is another story, need to do alot more studying for that one!


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 5, 2010)

Week 2 of my 16 week didactic portion is over. It feels pretty overwhelming with all the things being thrown at us at once. Heavy into A&P, Pharmacology, Policy, and Skills all at once. Not enough time in the day to get everything done I need to do!


----------



## MidwestFF (Sep 5, 2010)

I wouldn't even consider a 16 week course but then again no medical director in our area would even consider signing off on the course, or the resulting 'medics' to practice in that case either. I will only be one month in when I take my first exam and still have about 23 MONTHS of full time course work to go. 

16 weeks may work in a 'Mother May I' system but here in Indiana our scope is only limited to what our medical director says that it is. Most of the protocols only include medical control as a last resort not the first step. 16 weeks of 'training' is suicide for the student and homicide for that medics patients. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## foxfire (Sep 5, 2010)

Guess, I might join this "group". I started class on the 25th of August. Been fun so far. The legal chapter was hard, but interesting at the same time. Gettin started in the A&P stuff this week. Woot!!


----------



## Sieldan (Sep 6, 2010)

Im DONE!  Picked up my state license this past Tuesday.  Today is my first ride a Medic In Charge.  O.O


----------



## Hockey (Sep 6, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> Week 2 of my 16 week didactic portion is over. It feels pretty overwhelming with all the things being thrown at us at once. Heavy into A&P, Pharmacology, Policy, and Skills all at once. Not enough time in the day to get everything done I need to do!



Just wondering, do you guys go 5 times a week


----------



## rhan101277 (Sep 6, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> I wouldn't even consider a 16 week course but then again no medical director in our area would even consider signing off on the course, or the resulting 'medics' to practice in that case either. I will only be one month in when I take my first exam and still have about 23 MONTHS of full time course work to go.
> 
> 16 weeks may work in a 'Mother May I' system but here in Indiana our scope is only limited to what our medical director says that it is. Most of the protocols only include medical control as a last resort not the first step. 16 weeks of 'training' is suicide for the student and homicide for that medics patients. Just my 2 cents.



The medic program I graduated from was 12 months, it required real college A&P I and II and EMT-Basic, ACT score 18+ prior to entry.  It was difficult and we were taught more than minimum.


----------



## Hockey (Sep 6, 2010)

16 weeks, 5 days a week, 8 hours or so a day just for the classroom portion would be more than most 1-1.5 year 2 day a week classes I believe.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Just wondering, do you guys go 5 times a week



I attend Mt. San Antonio College in Los Angeles County, CA. The school is actually regarded very highly as to the quality of it's graduates. Compared to some of the "medic mills" - this is a very in depth, and complete program.

The total program is not 16 weeks though. That is just the full time didactic. We had a competitive "precourse" than ran for 2 months prior to the class to determine who got in. It was a lot of work and self-study. There is also the clinical/preceptor portion of the class which will run another 4 months.

Total class length not including my 3 months of study prior to entering = 10 months.


----------



## MidwestFF (Sep 6, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> The medic program I graduated from was 12 months, it required real college A&P I and II and EMT-Basic, ACT score 18+ prior to entry.  It was difficult and we were taught more than minimum.



A&P I & II check, EMT-B check, 2 semesters college English check, 2 semesters college Psychology check. This years cut GPA for admission 3.85. Did I mention we also have 16 weeks of full time internship once the class work is done.


----------



## MidwestFF (Sep 6, 2010)

Hockey said:


> 16 weeks, 5 days a week, 8 hours or so a day just for the classroom portion would be more than most 1-1.5 year 2 day a week classes I believe.



16 weeks * 5 days a week * 8 hours a day is only 640 hours of in class time. 

In my program we will have over 1,500 hours not counting clinicals and internship.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 6, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> 16 weeks * 5 days a week * 8 hours a day is only 640 hours of in class time.
> 
> In my program we will have over 1,500 hours not counting clinicals and internship.



I see where that will be a big plus to your education - but I personally like the fact that I can learn what I need to get through the certification and get to the job - that is where the real training takes place. My course is already over 100 hours longer than the DOT required length. I guess I am at a little of a loss in what will be covered in an extra 900+ hours? I am truly curious though - please reply.

Thanks


----------



## MidwestFF (Sep 7, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> I see where that will be a big plus to your education - but I personally like the fact that I can learn what I need to get through the certification and get to the job - that is where the real training takes place. My course is already over 100 hours longer than the DOT required length. I guess I am at a little of a loss in what will be covered in an extra 900+ hours? I am truly curious though - please reply.
> 
> Thanks



Currently I am studying for a physiology / pathophysiology exam, I will be more than happy to get back with the actual breakdowns as to where all the time goes but it just wont be today unless I brain fry and need a break from studying. Anything less than a 80% on any exam is automatic probation, 2 exams with a score less than 80% is a immediate drop from the program.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 8, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> Currently I am studying for a physiology / pathophysiology exam, I will be more than happy to get back with the actual breakdowns as to where all the time goes but it just wont be today unless I brain fry and need a break from studying. Anything less than a 80% on any exam is automatic probation, 2 exams with a score less than 80% is a immediate drop from the program.



Same here.


----------



## MidwestFF (Sep 17, 2010)

Cawolf,

Here we go:
Classroom Time

~400 Hours Gen Ed Including Math, English, Communications, Psychology (General & Developmental)

~170 Hours Preparatory, BLS Skills Etc.
~130 Hours A & P
~80 Hours Airway and PT Assessment
~70 Hours Pharmacology
~100 Hours Trauma
~350 Hours Pathophysiology, Paramedic Intervention & Treatment
~150 Hours Special Populations, Elderly, Children Etc
~80 Hours Operational Considerations

That is 1,495 hours of classroom time give or take; then we have almost another 700 hours of clinical and internship time.

Just for giggles here is the Indiana state requirements for Paramedic.


----------



## Pittsburgh77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol, I haven't kept up with this thread in a while.

I started class in January; Mon/Tues/Thurs & 2 Sats a month. I'm taking my NREMT-P skills exam next month on the 23rd. My class is over the 26th.


----------



## Phlipper (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in the A&P class now.  Ours is split with a short semester A&P class (drinking from a fire hose) at eight hours per week lecture, then three semesters - including Summer session - of medic-specific classes.  Won't be done till next December.  :wacko:


----------



## CAO (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooh!  Ooh!  I wanna join!

Just got through a brief refresher on A&P last week.  When I say brief refresher, I mean our textbook listed a bunch of long words for some fifty pages that some of us haven't seen in a while, haha.

Starting pathophysiology today, and we'll be covering that for the next few classes.  First test is next Thursday.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 21, 2010)

First day of class was yesterday and I couldn't be more excited for the HIPPA and blood borne pathogens stuff tomorrow


----------



## CAO (Sep 21, 2010)

Gloves are good, mmmk?


----------



## fast65 (Sep 22, 2010)

CAO said:


> Gloves are good, mmmk?



Now it all makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 22, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> Cawolf,
> 
> Here we go:
> Classroom Time
> ...



Eh ultimately that is really not that different than mine.

The general education portion is not included, but is a prerequisite - or done at the community college the program is based out of. 

We had BLS refresher days and recerts that are not included in the paramedic program hours.

The A/P was taught in a part-time course that was 2 days a week for 2 months prior to the course.

It seems ultimately that the program you are in is about 100 hours longer spread out through different topics - not as big a discrepancy as I originally thought.

Thanks.

Oh - and your state regs for hours are just like CA's.


----------



## CAO (Sep 27, 2010)

Anybody have any major tests yet?

Got my first one this Thursday, mainly A&P and Pathophysiology.  There's a few other chapters involving the origins of EMS, injury prevention, and legal matters.

Can't wait!


----------



## fast65 (Sep 30, 2010)

CAO said:


> Anybody have any major tests yet?
> 
> Got my first one this Thursday, mainly A&P and Pathophysiology.  There's a few other chapters involving the origins of EMS, injury prevention, and legal matters.
> 
> Can't wait!



Eh, not really, just a quiz over the first few chapters like ethics, injury prevention and things like that, but pathophysiology is this week.


----------



## CAO (Sep 30, 2010)

Got out of the first one not too long ago.

270 questions.  Finished in a little over 45 minutes.

There were a few questions toward the end that I'm not sure we covered regarding mixing NTG.  We've gone over drip rates, dosages, and the like, but actually mixing I'm a little fuzzy on.

Of course at that point, my mind was probably fried.


----------



## Sizz (Oct 12, 2010)

CAO said:


> Anybody have any major tests yet?
> 
> Got my first one this Thursday, mainly A&P and Pathophysiology.  There's a few other chapters involving the origins of EMS, injury prevention, and legal matters.
> 
> Can't wait!



We have had our module test over the first 10 chapters (including all the boring ethical type stuff), Pharmacology and Pathophysiology. 

Our 2nd Module test was over airway which is completed

We are no on a long haul in Cardiology which we will finish at the end of this month followed by our ACLS endorsement courses then our 3rd module test and if we pass our ACLS and are cleared we can begin our clinical internship.


----------



## Paramaybe (Oct 12, 2010)

I can finally say as of November 1st I will be a part of this group.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2010)

Congrats!

Btw, started dopamine clocks today


----------



## goodgrief (Oct 14, 2010)

We just got going here, acid base is eating my brain away. I'm trying to actually understand it, not just memorize it. but I keep fing up with the CO2 rates. I keep reading them as resp. Rates, who does that?! I know they arent resp rates but every time I see a co of 50 I'm like ok hyperventilation, instead of bradypena. I have no idea why lol.

School is so different then I thought it would be. Not as much comradery as I thought.

I would love to keep up with those of us going though this for the next test or so, anyone against starting anewer thread for medics 2010-2011?


----------



## Sizz (Oct 14, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> We just got going here, acid base is eating my brain away. I'm trying to actually understand it, not just memorize it. but I keep fing up with the CO2 rates. I keep reading them as resp. Rates, who does that?! I know they arent resp rates but every time I see a co of 50 I'm like ok hyperventilation, instead of bradypena. I have no idea why lol.



If it's 50 you would have an increased CO2 level and need to blow more off to bring the number down thus pick up the resp rate not decrease it.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 14, 2010)

fast65 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Btw, started dopamine clocks today



Don't forget to adjust for daylight savings.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 14, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Don't forget to adjust for daylight savings.



Well that probably explains what's wrong with my clock


----------



## goodgrief (Oct 14, 2010)

I know that, I just kept saying in my head, pH is 7.2, Resp. Rate is 50, HCO3- is 20, all day yesterday. So im going ok well Resp rate is 50 theya re breathing to fast, instead of saying CO2 rate is 50 they arent breathing fast enough.....


----------



## CAO (Oct 14, 2010)

Er....blood pH is 7.35-7.45.

What do you mean with the bicarbonate?  The ratio?


----------



## Sizz (Oct 19, 2010)

ACLS is approaching in 3 weeks


----------



## CAO (Oct 22, 2010)

Went over pharmacology for the first time tonight.

"Here are all your drugs.  You have a test over them next week."


----------



## Sizz (Oct 22, 2010)

Which drugs do you test on next week CAO?


----------



## CAO (Oct 22, 2010)

Haha, apparently all of them.  Somewhere around 60 I believe; never bothered counting.  I'll be filling out the flashcards that came with our workbook tomorrow when I have time off.


----------



## Sizz (Oct 22, 2010)

*Serioulsy?*



CAO said:


> Haha, apparently all of them.  Somewhere around 60 I believe; never bothered counting.  I'll be filling out the flashcards that came with our workbook tomorrow when I have time off.



I'm not sure how memorizing 60 drugs in a week is going to work out. I mean right now we are memorizing 2 drugs each week and being tested on them. It includes the doses, indications, contra, side effects, how it's supplied etc the whole works and that seems to be enough for us even if you had to memorize ONLY the doses 1 week for 60 drugs ...yikes.


----------



## CAO (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, the test covers much more than the drugs.  Every test is cumulative, and this is being added onto it since our first exam.  There's also another couple hundred pages of text to mix it up a bit.  The way he said it came across as a scare tactic to me for some of my...er...less studious classmates.

This exam will probably cover more of the pharmacokinetic and pharmacodynamic side of the drugs.  I'm thinking we will go more in depth when we get to the chapters that cover the related systems.

Of course that doesn't mean I'm not going to give it a go.  It'll help in the long run.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, 60 drugs in a week, scary. They gave us our ACLS drugs a couple weeks ago so we can learn them by the time ACLS comes around, then they'll give us the rest...I feel lucky now


----------



## wiggy762 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Hello...*

First post and all....

Returning Medic student here....finally back after big knee injury, having a family, and getting my step son through medical school and my wife through nursing school. It is my turn.

Been in school for 9 weeks now with another 45+ weeks to go. I am loving it! To be fair, I have a serious head start since I was a practicing Paramedic for 9 years. Still, it is great to be back in the game.


----------



## Sizz (Oct 23, 2010)

wiggy762 said:


> First post and all....
> 
> Returning Medic student here....finally back after big knee injury, having a family, and getting my step son through medical school and my wife through nursing school. It is my turn.
> 
> Been in school for 9 weeks now with another 45+ weeks to go. I am loving it! To be fair, I have a serious head start since I was a practicing Paramedic for 9 years. Still, it is great to be back in the game.



I could see letting your basic lapse long enough to have to re-take the class but paramedic?! I made that mistake with my Basic sure as sh** won't let it happen with my medic if and when I'm certified.


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 23, 2010)

We had a test on a couple of drug classes every week.  It would be benzo's one week, non-depolarizing and depolarizing muscular blocking agents, calcium channel blockers, sodium channel blockers, potassium channel blockers etc.

The final was all a blank page with 50 spaces separated by three columns.  You had to know dose-adult and ped, indication, one contraindication.

No words, no nothing.  Just a bunch of blank spaces and a place to put your name.


----------



## Sizz (Oct 23, 2010)

Sizz said:


> I could see letting your basic lapse long enough to have to re-take the class but paramedic?! I made that mistake with my Basic sure as sh** won't let it happen with my medic if and when I'm certified.



Sorry if this comes off as rude, it's not intended to be just that all that extra time, money , etc to do it 2 times around due to a lapse.


----------



## CAO (Oct 23, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> The final was all a blank page with 50 spaces separated by three columns.  You had to know dose-adult and ped, indication, one contraindication.
> 
> No words, no nothing.  Just a bunch of blank spaces and a place to put your name.



My kinda test.  I'd love to see something like that come up.


----------



## wiggy762 (Oct 23, 2010)

*It was a bad situation....*

....a real comedy of errors.

I wrecked my knee skiing and then after 5 surgeries and many, many months of rehab, I had found a new job that I hated but it gave me the circumstances under which I met my wife. We celebrated 11 years of marriage last June.

To tell the truth, I was a great Paramedic, but a crappy person. I was way too immature. The intervening years and life have solved the immaturity problem. So now I can be both the great (maybe even better) medic, while also being the person I ought to be.





Sizz said:


> I could see letting your basic lapse long enough to have to re-take the class but paramedic?! I made that mistake with my Basic sure as sh** won't let it happen with my medic if and when I'm certified.


----------



## CAO (Oct 23, 2010)

Not to mention a lot has changed over the years.

At least this way you'll be presented the new material all at once instead of having to gradually change your practices over the same time.

Well...at least for now


----------



## wiggy762 (Oct 23, 2010)

CAO said:


> Not to mention a lot has changed over the years.
> 
> At least this way you'll be presented the new material all at once instead of having to gradually change your practices over the same time.
> 
> Well...at least for now



I gotta admit...this stuff is a bunch easier the second time around! B)


----------



## fast65 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well we had our midterm today...and I got an 87%, pretty pissed off at myself :/


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yay, we started live IV's today...but I missed both of my attempts :/


----------



## CAO (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't feel bad.

We had to start our first live IVs on our classmates.  It took me three tries to hit anything in my partner because he kept jerking.  On the third, the paramedic assisting actually held him down, and I got it in just a few seconds.

My partner then turned me into a fountain when he left the catheter in my hand without occluding the vein <_<

So I found out all the drugs aren't going to be on the test this Thursday.  Sometime soon we'll be getting the list with our 70ish drugs to start working on it.

Oh, well.  At least I've got a head start.


----------



## Sizz (Oct 27, 2010)

CAO said:


> Don't feel bad.
> 
> We had to start our first live IVs on our classmates.  It took me three tries to hit anything in my partner because he kept jerking.  On the third, the paramedic assisting actually held him down, and I got it in just a few seconds.
> 
> ...



Yea, when we did our first night of classmate IV sticks you had to stick 4 times and be stuck 4 times...not as fun as it sounded on the receiving end. Overall it was an experience.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah, we did them on eachother, but we only got two tries yesterday. My partner definitely hit something on his last attempt with me because there was a shooting pain that flew up my arm :wacko:


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 27, 2010)

Probably a tendon stick.


Those are always fun.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Probably a tendon stick.
> 
> 
> Those are always fun.



Yeah, I can't wait to have someone do it again


----------



## CAO (Oct 28, 2010)

Second exam tonight.

270 questions.  The things I did to that test are illegal in 11 states.

But I still don't feel like I know enough :mellow:


----------



## fast65 (Oct 29, 2010)

CAO said:


> Second exam tonight.
> 
> 270 questions. * The things I did to that test are illegal in 11 states.*
> 
> But I still don't feel like I know enough :mellow:



It only matters if it's illegal in your state  Good luck on the test btw lol

On a side note, got my first two successful IV sticks today, that's a relief


----------



## CAO (Oct 29, 2010)

I still say flashback and good chest rise are two of the most beautiful things I've seen.


----------



## wiggy762 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Not rude at all...*



Sizz said:


> Sorry if this comes off as rude, it's not intended to be just that all that extra time, money , etc to do it 2 times around due to a lapse.



I looked long and hard at coming back...

It was only after the rest of my family was at a place in their medical schooling (residency and RN graduation), that I knew it was my time. 

Interesting factoid...after 20 years post initial Paramedic schooling, my recall is really good. I have been pleasantly surprised. Even with the significant changes in ACLS and treatment modalities, I am finding that I am not having much difficulty.

I guess this old dog can not only learn new things, but also can incorporate new stuff into my rusty toolbox.


----------



## Sizz (Nov 17, 2010)

ACLS complete now onto trauma!


----------



## fast65 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sizz said:


> ACLS complete now onto trauma!



congrats! 

I've got ACLS this weekend, should be pretty exciting lol


----------



## Sizz (Nov 18, 2010)

fast65 said:


> congrats!
> 
> I've got ACLS this weekend, should be pretty exciting lol



Thanks! It was pretty fun but in my opinion a little over rated


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sizz said:


> Thanks! It was pretty fun but in my opinion a little over rated



You're welcome.

Why do you feel it was a little over rated?


----------



## Sizz (Nov 19, 2010)

It was hyped up quite a bit by our instructers as long as you know your meds, rhythms and as well as the proper path to follow it was pretty clear cut. Eitherway it was an overall great experanice but really hyped up.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh gotcha, well I guess I shouldn't be too worried about it then. Our instructors have been making it seem like it's some super difficult class. It shouldn't be too bad, I mean we're been going over it for threw past month lol


----------



## fast65 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yay! ACLS is now complete


----------



## kmcSPAZ (Nov 22, 2010)

*Just getting started*

I start classes in January. I'm so excited to finally be able to start school but the time is so hard to pass. I want to prepare myself so I'm not thrown to the sharks. I was last in school back in 2004 and is the mommy of two. What can I do with my time now to make it a little easier in January?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2010)

forget having much of a social life at all  Are you working full time and going to school full time?

I get to start medic school v2.0 in January as well  Time to get the disco patch


----------



## Sizz (Nov 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> forget having much of a social life at all  Are you working full time and going to school full time?
> 
> I get to start medic school v2.0 in January as well  Time to get the disco patch



^ What Jt said. With the full time job and being a full time student along with the 2 hour each way jog to classes it puts a little damper on everything. I pretty much home to sleep and that's about it.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sizz said:


> ^ What Jt said. With the full time job and being a full time student along with the 2 hour each way jog to classes it puts a little damper on everything. I pretty much home to sleep and that's about it.



Agreed, even working part time I find it difficult to have much of a social life at all...unless you count discussing ACLS at Subway during our lunch break as a social life


----------



## anestheticmedic (Nov 23, 2010)

Just took my written and practicals last week and passed both first time. Do yourselves a favor and get the hard work out of the way now. Totally worth it


----------



## Sizz (Nov 27, 2010)

anestheticmedic said:


> Just took my written and practicals last week and passed both first time. Do yourselves a favor and get the hard work out of the way now. Totally worth it



And what do you consider the "hard work"?


----------



## MidwestFF (Dec 4, 2010)

Hooray, another week and I will be done with Medic Class till January!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 4, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> Hooray, another week and I will be done with Medic Class till January!



Hooray, another week and I will have been done with Medic class for 52 weeks


----------



## FR LastKnown (Dec 4, 2010)

Wish me luck. I start my Paramedic course on Jan 19th.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 4, 2010)

FR LastKnown said:


> Wish me luck. I start my Paramedic course on Jan 19th.



Good luck. I start on the 18th


----------



## MidwestFF (Dec 4, 2010)

Linuss,

You don't have to rub it in  I'm just looking forward to a break so I can spend more time with my family through the holidays. They tell me I'm a bit obsessive compulsive due to the fact that anything less than a perfect 4.0 gpa would be the end of the world to me; and as such I spend "too much time studying" at least according to my kiddos. Give it a week or so and Ill be waiting and ready to go back to classes. I'm looking forward to starting clinicals in June, but I won't be able to test registry until spring 2012.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 4, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> Linuss,
> 
> You don't have to rub it in  I'm just looking forward to a break so I can spend more time with my family through the holidays. They tell me I'm a bit obsessive compulsive due to the fact that *anything less than a perfect 4.0 gpa would be the end of the world to me;* and as such I spend "too much time studying" at least according to my kiddos. Give it a week or so and Ill be waiting and ready to go back to classes. I'm looking forward to starting clinicals in June, but I won't be able to test registry until spring 2012.



You and me both  

As of Monday I'll be done with medic class until January as well, but I'll be taking up my winter break with OR shifts


----------



## Sizz (Dec 6, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> Hooray, another week and I will be done with Medic Class till January!



A few more weeks of class then a break in January although all the time off will be substituted for clinical time so no break ick...it's like the pre-burn out test before becoming a medic :wacko:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ugh, I am having the worst time getting successful IV's in my clinicals. I only had 1 successful stick yesterday out of 5; out of the 4 unsuccessful sticks, one of them I blew the vein, two I missed, and the other I hit a valve. How upsetting


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 6, 2010)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, I am having the worst time getting successful IV's in my clinicals. I only had 1 successful stick yesterday out of 5; out of the 4 unsuccessful sticks, one of them I blew the vein, two I missed, and the other I hit a valve. How upsetting



I started off bad with my IV's druing clinicals too. Ask the nurses for advice and go and watch them start some and watch their technique. Try not to get frustrated!!!


----------



## Sizz (Dec 12, 2010)

2 weeks left in the semester along with ACLS and PHTLS completed. Honestly I can say I had more fun with ACLS vs the Trauma. Short vacation and then onto the last semester of the National Paramedic course.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, this has been a busy weekend of clinicals...and I got my first intubation outside of the OR


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 2, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Ugh, I am having the worst time getting successful IV's in my clinicals. I only had 1 successful stick yesterday out of 5; out of the 4 unsuccessful sticks, one of them I blew the vein, two I missed, and the other I hit a valve. How upsetting



I had the same problem, you will get better with more practice.  You have some good and then some bad days.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 2, 2011)

Heh, I had one IV at work yesterday that I hit the valve so hard I bent the damn catheter. Never seen that happen before


----------



## fast65 (Jan 2, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, I had one IV at work yesterday that I hit the valve so hard I bent the damn catheter. Never seen that happen before



Wow, I've never seen that before


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 2, 2011)

Confused the hell out of the other Intermediate I was riding with too. We know I was in there since we had a good flash and no hematoma... but I pulled in anyways just in case.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 3, 2011)

I start January 2012.


----------



## Sizz (Jan 9, 2011)

Gearing up for the second and final semester of medic school.


----------



## AZnewbieMedic (Jan 13, 2011)

*Brand Spanking New Car Smell - or Something like that....Medic Student*

I will be starting my Medic classes in about 3 months. The school I attend is EMT-B straight into Medic with an Associates Degree....so for the next 12 weeks I will be taking General Education Classes required for my Degree. Having seen a small percentage of the drugs and a little of the Cardiology aspect of paramedicine I'm freaking out/excited....What or where could I find study guides or information on what I will be learning so that way I am a little ahead of the game by the time I start those classes?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 19, 2011)

First day of class is today  Leaving in a few minutes at 0630 to make it to the City in time for my 0800 class


----------



## TylorThuirer (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm about 5 months into my medic class. What a journey so far. I'm in a two year program (that included EMT-B and then 12 month EMT-P classes) that will get me my degree AAOS. Hoping that this August I'll be all done with my required calls, hospital time, and lab time. Then after that I had down to California to test since Oregon only tests twice a year. Just started PHTLS last week and it looks like most of this quarter will focus on trauma aka the good and exciting stuff.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 23, 2011)

TylorThuirer said:


> I'm about 5 months into my medic class. What a journey so far. I'm in a two year program (that included EMT-B and then 12 month EMT-P classes) that will get me my degree AAOS. Hoping that this August I'll be all done with my required calls, hospital time, and lab time. Then after that I had down to California to test since Oregon only tests twice a year. Just started PHTLS last week and it looks like most of this quarter will focus on trauma aka the good and exciting stuff.



Well welcome to the site! Medic class quite the journey, where are you located in Oregon?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 23, 2011)

My partner took this of me and texted it to me when I woke up. The perfect example of a medic student in the wild


----------



## TylorThuirer (Jan 23, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Well welcome to the site! Medic class quite the journey, where are you located in Oregon?



Douglas County. Roseburg to be specific.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 23, 2011)

TylorThuirer said:


> Douglas County. Roseburg to be specific.



Oh cool


----------



## Sizz (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm curious as to you other Medic students what intersts you the most so far after beginning classes? For me it's the Pharmacology by a long shot and I'm not just saying this because I like to "push" drugs. 

Cardiology is neat but not really intersting to me as the effects of medicine.


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2011)

Starting Medic classes this coming thursday, so hopefully I can find time to read as much as I can on this site and not ask the same question everyone else asks. lol


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2011)

AZnewbieMedic said:


> I will be starting my Medic classes in about 3 months. The school I attend is EMT-B straight into Medic with an Associates Degree....so for the next 12 weeks I will be taking General Education Classes required for my Degree. Having seen a small percentage of the drugs and a little of the Cardiology aspect of paramedicine I'm freaking out/excited....What or where could I find study guides or information on what I will be learning so that way I am a little ahead of the game by the time I start those classes?


It's not Fortis College by any chance is it? Dang it Shae, warn a guy when you join the same EMS forum, lmao! Have fun tomorrow in Psychology, I'll be sleepin in til class on thursday.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sizz said:


> I'm curious as to you other Medic students what intersts you the most so far after beginning classes? For me it's the Pharmacology by a long shot and I'm not just saying this because I like to "push" drugs.
> 
> Cardiology is neat but not really intersting to me as the effects of medicine.



I would have to say that airway manager and cardiology are the two most interesting areas for me


----------



## TylorThuirer (Jan 25, 2011)

Well this Friday we get to do NG tubes on each other!! Can't wait to puke up some Fruity Loops cereal!


----------



## fast65 (Jan 25, 2011)

TylorThuirer said:


> Well this Friday we get to do NG tubes on each other!! Can't wait to puke up some Fruity Loops cereal!



How...fun? 

We just learned needle decompression and cricothyrotomys today


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2011)

TylorThuirer said:


> Well this Friday we get to do NG tubes on each other!! Can't wait to puke up some Fruity Loops cereal!



Just wait until you practice foley's on each other.  Talk about knowing each other intimately.


----------



## Tommerag (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm pretty pumped start class Feb 12th. Woo


----------



## TylorThuirer (Jan 27, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Just wait until you practice foley's on each other.  Talk about knowing each other intimately.



Well we are supposed to be doing Foleys also tomorrow. They never said anything about doing it to each other. I believe we are learning how to on the $30,000 HAL mannequins we have. Those things are the neatest things! Anyone else have them in their classroom?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 28, 2011)

TylorThuirer said:


> Well we are supposed to be doing Foleys also tomorrow. They never said anything about doing it to each other. I believe we are learning how to on the $30,000 HAL mannequins we have. Those things are the neatest things! Anyone else have them in their classroom?



Nope students are cheaper and more closely resemble real patients.:wacko:


----------



## AZnewbieMedic (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL yep its me! Hope you enjoyed your first day of Medic class!


Blade said:


> It's not Fortis College by any chance is it? Dang it Shae, warn a guy when you join the same EMS forum, lmao! Have fun tomorrow in Psychology, I'll be sleepin in til class on thursday.


----------



## johnmedic (Feb 1, 2011)

TylorThuirer said:


> Well we are supposed to be doing Foleys also tomorrow. They never said anything about doing it to each other. I believe we are learning how to on the $30,000 HAL mannequins we have. Those things are the neatest things! Anyone else have them in their classroom?



Foley's, really?! Geez that was the final straw that kept me from being an RN.. Paramedics don't do Foleys!  Just kidding, but around here I've never heard of an EMS provider giving a Foley, I've had a couple calls where it might've been indicated.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 1, 2011)

johnmedic said:


> Foley's, really?! Geez that was the final straw that kept me from being an RN.. Paramedics don't do Foleys!  Just kidding, but around here I've never heard of an EMS provider giving a Foley, I've had a couple calls where it might've been indicated.



MY program requires us to learn how and do at least 10 during ED clinicals. Not at that point yet though.

And on the note of classes... Third week in and I'm already going to be skipping a class tomorrow. Roads look like they're gonna be too icy for me to drive the 70 miles into class. And I'll probably be working all night anyways.


----------



## Sizz (Feb 10, 2011)

Anxiously looking forward to completing my clinical / internship it's almost like the pre-burnout phase before even becoming a medic. It will be nice to have *a* day off. Should be finished hopefully early April.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 10, 2011)

Got my first successful IV in the back of a moving ambulance on Tuesday and we're doing it again today


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 10, 2011)

First couple exams... 88% on one, 86% on the other. Not happy with that.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 10, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> First couple exams... 88% on one, 86% on the other. Not happy with that.



I know the feeling, I got an 89% on my midterm :/


----------



## fast65 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, we had a guest speaker from Emanuel Burn Center come talk to us today, and it was probably one of the cooler lectures I've seen.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 15, 2011)

February 25th I take my practical exam. (already passed the written).


----------



## fast65 (Feb 15, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2011)

Just finished up my application to P school. Entrance testing March 28th, and oral interviews April 14th-15th. 

I'm excited to hopefully be able to post in this thread in the near future as a Medic Student!


----------



## fast65 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, just finished up PHTLS yesterday, it's finally over


----------



## Cawolf86 (Mar 12, 2011)

Shift 5 done in my field internship! It is rough and a steep learning curve to suddenly be in charge of a scene.


----------



## DEW916 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Test Scores*

I'm about a month and a half through medic school and just took our second exam yesterday. I scored a 90% on the first exam and I think I pretty much bombed the second one. It was the result of lack of studying. My first daughter was born on the 6th of march and completely distracted me. I also moved that same weekend so my life kinda got turned upside down for about 2 or 3 weeks. The newness of the baby is waring off now, and the new house is put together so I should be able to get back on track now.


Here's a question.... How is everyones exams being structured? Are they all multiple choice, or some multiple choice some essay? 

Our exams are all essay's. Which I thought was kinda weird beings the National Registry is all multiple choice.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 18G (Mar 19, 2011)

Our exam types varied. Most were strictly multiple choice but some instructors utilized a mixed format of multiple choice, matching, fill in the blank. And our Airway final was essay questions. So a lot of variation.


----------



## DEW916 (Mar 19, 2011)

Our essay exams are brutal. Ranging from 3 1/2 to 5 1/2 hours long. I don't necessarily agree with it being all essay. I understand why he does it but I'm not so sure he is truly making sure we have a understanding of everything. 

I don't know, maybe I simply don't agree with it being all essay based because essay exams are harder. LOL!


----------



## phideux (Mar 20, 2011)

5 More weeks and it's over. Has it been 2 years already??? Time flies when you're having fun. B)B)


----------



## palmer1121 (Mar 25, 2011)

Took second quarter final yesterday and ACLS monday and tuesday.  Passed both.  Now got a break until April 6.


----------



## JonTullos (Mar 28, 2011)

I finish in August and I'm excited.  It's flown by!  Next week I start field internship and that will last up until I graduate.  Actually being in charge is both exciting and scary as Hell.


----------



## Bilb9494 (Mar 31, 2011)

hey,  just curious.  How long is medic school in other states?  Its two years here in jersy and im only in my second semester  :-(


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 31, 2011)

Anywhere from 10 weeks  to two years in Texas.


----------



## MidwestFF (Apr 1, 2011)

We're two years full time in our program finishing with an associate degree. I'm a little more than half way. I'm beginning to wonder if two years is enough for the amount of material that we cover.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2011)

Only one more term left until I start my internship...and it feels like the closer I get to it, the less I feel that I know, is this normal? :sad:


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Apr 4, 2011)

Im about half way through the diploma program (2.5 years) to become a qualified paramedic. The knowledge and learning content is great, but my problem is that i dont think im getting enough exposure to ALS/trauma. I have been working full time for around 15 months, and I have had 1 serious MVA trauma and 4 cardiac arrests in that time. Never had a STEMI, severe asthma, anaphylaxis, broken femur, spinal injury, serious head injury or imminent birth.  

I fear that in15 months or so time when its just me and a student, I wont have enough exposure and experience with these sort of cases. 


Ce la vie


----------



## mct601 (Apr 9, 2011)

I will be posting here come August 

Turning my application in tuesday. No reason I shouldn't get accepted.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 12, 2011)

Panel interview Thursday at 0930. Did the EMT-B and TEAS last week, and was told I scored very well. 

Never been through a panel interview, so I'm a little nervous. People keep saying I'd have a problem if I wasn't so I'll take that as a good sign...


----------



## Icenine (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got accepted into a program starting in June.

It's just over a year June - August, 8 Hours once a week.  

This is the first time my system has run a B-P class.  They have been running an B-I then I-P back to back for several years.  I'm told the paradigm shift is to eliminate learning things 3 times all different ways.

We have to do about 10-15% more of every skill compared to B-I-P students, I think it will make us better practitioners.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 13, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Im about half way through the diploma program (2.5 years) to become a qualified paramedic. The knowledge and learning content is great, but my problem is that i dont think im getting enough exposure to ALS/trauma. I have been working full time for around 15 months, and I have had 1 serious MVA trauma and 4 cardiac arrests in that time. Never had a STEMI, severe asthma, anaphylaxis, broken femur, spinal injury, serious head injury or imminent birth.
> 
> I fear that in15 months or so time when its just me and a student, I wont have enough exposure and experience with these sort of cases.
> 
> ...



That is what Intensive Care, CareFlight and Dr Rashford are for 

Brown has had one cardiac arrest who was DOA and one severe asthma but has had a shyteload of STEMIs, pick one up every shift there abouts.


----------



## Sizz (Apr 14, 2011)

Officially 4 weeks away from finishing Medic class.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Apr 18, 2011)

2 weeks to go until my first day in medic school.

I've been mentally X-ing the days off my list for over a month since receiving my acceptance letter.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 18, 2011)

Soooooooo close, but yet sooooooo far away! B)
Go us medic students!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2011)

Got my phone call today I'm in!!!! Class starts July 5 with a pharm test. Studystudystudy


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 21, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Got my phone call today I'm in!!!! Class starts July 5 with a pharm test. Studystudystudy



If you want pm me or something and I can send you all the drug sheets i have on the indications contraindications dosages etc that we use for my class.

Just started trauma and will finish that up the beginning of may then do PHTLS. Then on to an entire summer of cardiology.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Apr 21, 2011)

I started medic class in February of this year. We have spent the last two course periods on ECGs and have a third day coming up. B) Should be starting clinicals in the next couple of weeks. Good stuff.


----------



## MidwestFF (Apr 23, 2011)

Cardiology final in week and a half and brain fried, start clinicals in June, done with classroom in another 5 months. Ready to be done, already have 2+ years invested in full time school.


----------



## MissK (Apr 23, 2011)

Good luck to everyone so far! I start in August.


----------



## Sizz (May 10, 2011)

Semester final today and overall program final at the end of this week to wrap up completing the national paramedic program. The unfortunate part is we have over a 5 week gap before our practical testing is in our area....it's going to drag.


----------



## phideux (May 11, 2011)

Sizz said:


> Semester final today and overall program final at the end of this week to wrap up completing the national paramedic program. The unfortunate part is we have over a 5 week gap before our practical testing is in our area....it's going to drag.



I'd go nuts having to wait 5 weeks to test. Our practicals are This Thurs, I scheduled my CBT for next Mon.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

phideux said:


> I'd go nuts having to wait 5 weeks to test. Our practicals are This Thurs, I scheduled my CBT for next Mon.



Lol. I waited over a year.


----------



## Navajib (May 12, 2011)

My paramedic program is wrapping up the second semester, and we are eligible with the state to test for our EMT-I's. NR recently tested our skills so we are waiting for course completion to take the exam! And we have obtained our PHTLS cert so far. 

Summer semester is just cardiology. 
I'm absolutely excited for that!

Any medic student here from Houston?


----------



## fast65 (May 12, 2011)

Navajib said:


> My paramedic program is wrapping up the second semester, and we are eligible with the state to test for our EMT-I's. NR recently tested our skills so we are waiting for course completion to take the exam! And we have obtained our PHTLS cert so far.
> 
> *Summer semester is just cardiology.
> I'm absolutely excited for that!
> ...




About half way through the summer that feeling of excitement will turn to something like this: :blink:

Have fun


----------



## Navajib (May 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> About half way through the summer that feeling of excitement will turn to something like this: :blink:
> 
> Have fun



 Hehe
I don't doubt one bit.


----------



## fast65 (May 13, 2011)

Navajib said:


> Hehe
> I don't doubt one bit.



It's enjoyable though lol.

On a side note, I started my first IV in a leg vein today


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> It's enjoyable though lol.
> 
> On a side note, I started my first IV in a leg vein today



Winning. B)


----------



## fast65 (May 13, 2011)

medicstudent101 said:


> Winning. B)



I know right. That was after filming a classmate start an IV in his own leg...not sure why.


----------



## Tommerag (May 13, 2011)

Well my first quarter of medic school is pretty much done. On the last week of PHTLS, get a week off then start Cardiology the end of the month. Time just flys by eh?


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 13, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I know right. That was after filming a classmate start an IV in his own leg...not sure why.



Ouch. 
I suppose medic school does something to the mind. We've already been contaminated so I guess it's just a matter of time. I feel I should start and IO on myself to top that. :glare:


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 13, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> Well my first quarter of medic school is pretty much done. On the last week of PHTLS, get a week off then start Cardiology the end of the month. Time just flys by eh?



Cardiology eh? 
Make sure you bring the lube sir.


----------



## fast65 (May 14, 2011)

medicstudent101 said:


> Ouch.
> I suppose medic school does something to the mind. We've already been contaminated so I guess it's just a matter of time. I feel I should start and IO on myself to top that. :glare:



Haha, well considering one of my classmates has already requested to do that, you'll have to try a bit harder 

Well, PALS is today, so much fun!


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 14, 2011)

I found out that we get to go to the Medical School at the University and play in the cadaver lab at some point  should be a learning experience for sure.


----------



## fast65 (May 15, 2011)

Just finished PALS, the last of my alphabet soup courses...now only three more weeks until my internship :blink:


----------



## Navajib (May 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I found out that we get to go to the Medical School at the University and play in the cadaver lab at some point  should be a learning experience for sure.



That is awesome!

As second year medic students, we get to clock some hours next to the anesthesiologist in the OR for intubations.


----------



## BornleaderEMT (May 17, 2011)

*Houston*



fast65 said:


> About half way through the summer that feeling of excitement will turn to something like this: :blink:
> 
> Have fun



I just joined this site today but I'm a student in Houston.


----------



## BornleaderEMT (May 17, 2011)

Navajib said:


> My paramedic program is wrapping up the second semester, and we are eligible with the state to test for our EMT-I's. NR recently tested our skills so we are waiting for course completion to take the exam! And we have obtained our PHTLS cert so far.
> 
> Summer semester is just cardiology.
> I'm absolutely excited for that!
> ...



What school do you go to? I'm attending HCC for the EMT-I. I took my final today. So I will be signing up for the Medic course soon.


----------



## Navajib (May 18, 2011)

BornleaderEMT said:


> What school do you go to? I'm attending HCC for the EMT-I. I took my final today. So I will be signing up for the Medic course soon.



Lonestar North Harris's associates program. Officially a P2 student now!

I'm sitting at the testing site now waiting to start my NREMT-I exam.


----------



## BornleaderEMT (May 18, 2011)

Navajib said:


> Lonestar North Harris's associates program. Officially a P2 student now!
> 
> I'm sitting at the testing site now waiting to start my NREMT-I exam.



Cool I have to finish up my clinicals then I'll be able to test. Let me know what to expect on the EMT-I exam. How long is the paramedic course at lone star?


----------



## Icenine (May 19, 2011)

Navajib said:


> Lonestar North Harris's associates program. Officially a P2 student now!
> 
> I'm sitting at the testing site now waiting to start my NREMT-I exam.



Any relation to the newbie?

Congrats on finishing the first half.


----------



## Navajib (May 19, 2011)

BornleaderEMT said:


> Cool I have to finish up my clinicals then I'll be able to test. Let me know what to expect on the EMT-I exam. How long is the paramedic course at lone star?



North Harris's program is a 2 year program, either for the AAS or Certificate.
Lonestar also has the Cy-Fair 1 year program.

Which services are you running with for your clinicals?

I had a lot of questions in acid base. But as like with the basic exam, everything was general and according to the testing percentages. All I can say is review!



Icenine said:


> Any relation to the newbie?
> 
> Congrats on finishing the first half.



Ah yes--newbie and I are in the same classes.

And thanks!


----------



## Navajib (May 19, 2011)

Results are in: NREMT-I Certified.


----------



## Blood (May 29, 2011)

After reading through this thread I am extremely intimidated by medic school lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I know right. That was after filming a classmate start an IV in his own leg...not sure why.



I've done it in my foot. I'd pay to see someone do their own arm without fountaining it everywhere, one handed haha.



Navajib said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> As second year medic students, we get to clock some hours next to the anesthesiologist in the OR for intubations.



We do the cadaver lab, ED, OR, ICU/CCU, LnD, Pedi ED, Urgent Care, Psyc and observe an autopsy at the coroners. I can't wait! We don't do any internship before didactic is finished. We can do rides as a Basic. I'm definitely jumping on that offer.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2011)

double


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 29, 2011)

Just over 4 months left until my 3 months of ride outs.  My how the time flies.


----------



## fast65 (May 30, 2011)

Lab final this week, lecture final next week, and then my internship starts next month. Terrifying :wacko:


----------



## Chief Complaint (May 31, 2011)

Blood said:


> After reading through this thread I am extremely intimidated by medic school lol.



Its not bad at all, very interesting curriculum too.  It may seem intimidating now because this thread is full of big words that you likely didnt see in your EMT classes.  Its a blast, ALS is where its at!


----------



## Blood (May 31, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Its not bad at all, very interesting curriculum too.  It may seem intimidating now because this thread is full of big words that you likely didnt see in your EMT classes.  Its a blast, ALS is where its at!



I haven't even done my EMT classes yet so I'm clueless on a lot of it lol. The way  my class works is: EMT-B first semester, EMT-I second semester, and then 1-1/2 years(cant remember) of Paramedic classes. I'm just really intimidated because so many people get dropped and I don't have that experience that EMTs do going to medic school.


----------



## Chief Complaint (May 31, 2011)

Blood said:


> I haven't even done my EMT classes yet so I'm clueless on a lot of it lol. The way  my class works is: EMT-B first semester, EMT-I second semester, and then 1-1/2 years(cant remember) of Paramedic classes. I'm just really intimidated because so many people get dropped and I don't have that experience that EMTs do going to medic school.




I didnt have any experience going into medic school either.  You'll learn plenty in your Basic class that will help you better understand whats going on once you get to the ALS stuff.

Sure, experience would absolutely help you, but i dont think its necessary at all.  Some of the brightest people in my program had zero experience when we started out.  

Not sure exactly how your program works, but there should be a fair amount of internship/clinical hours to get you more comfortable with emergency medicine.


----------



## mintygood (May 31, 2011)

Taking my first Paramedic entrance exam tomorrow at 9am!


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 31, 2011)

mintygood said:


> Taking my first Paramedic entrance exam tomorrow at 9am!




Best of luck!!!


----------



## Sizz (Jun 3, 2011)

Down from 5 weeks to 3 weeks until the national practical testing and then another 2 weeks after that until I'm taking the national written... now's when I wish time would fly!


----------



## fast65 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sizz said:


> Down from 5 weeks to 3 weeks until the national practical testing and then another 2 weeks after that until I'm taking the national written... now's when I wish time would fly!



Good luck!

I'm about two weeks away from starting my internship :wacko:


----------



## Sizz (Jun 5, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I'm about two weeks away from starting my internship :wacko:




Thanks you and good luck fast65!


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Jun 5, 2011)

We finally got to start signing up for clinicals after a 2-month wait period due to miscommunication between the hospitals and the point of contact at our school. My class just got through ACLS. Now we are getting into neurology and pulmonology.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sizz said:


> Thanks you and good luck fast65!



You're welcome and thanks!


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jun 8, 2011)

First year of medic school is a wrap, got my shiny new patch today in the mail.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 8, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> First year of medic school is a wrap, got my shiny new patch today in the mail.



Fancy! Congrats.


----------



## Cleaver68 (Jun 8, 2011)

Only 4 weeks left for me!!!! How many ride alongs/hospital shifts did everyone have to do?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jun 8, 2011)

Cleaver68 said:


> Only 4 weeks left for me!!!! How many ride alongs/hospital shifts did everyone have to do?



For our Intermediate program we had to do a minimum of 108 hours in the hospital where we had to see a certain number of each patient group (25 chest pain, 25 pedi SOB, 10 OB, etc.)  

There was no minimum number of hours for our ride alongs, rather a minumum number of team leads and interventions performed in the field (25 IVs, 15 meds, 5 intubations, etc.)  Needed 10 team leads to pass the course.

The numbers are fairly similar for the Paramedic program, just more time spent on the ambulance.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Jun 8, 2011)

Cleaver68 said:


> Only 4 weeks left for me!!!! How many ride alongs/hospital shifts did everyone have to do?



We haven't gotten to ride time in my class yet because we are only 4.5 months in. For our clinical rotations we have a minimum of 317 hours:

ED: 176 
ICU= 32
L&D= 24
OR= 32
Peds= 40
Psych= 8
Morgue= 5

For our ride time we have a minimum of 500 hours and 75 patient contacts.


----------



## Symbolic (Jun 8, 2011)

Hoping to join you boys soon. Screening process starts In a month. Only one accredited Medic program within a hundred miles and they only run a class of ~30 once a year. Just an entrance test, skills test and panel interview to knock out. Keeping the fingers crossed I score high enough to land a spot!


----------



## emt_jd (Jun 9, 2011)

*Where to start after I pass the EMT exam?*

Hey medics,

I just passed the nremt and waiting for my license. I don't know if I should look for a job first or apply for medic school. Please share your stories and the process of how it went for you all when you were in my shoes..


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jun 9, 2011)

emt_jd said:


> Hey medics,
> 
> I just passed the nremt and waiting for my license. I don't know if I should look for a job first or apply for medic school. Please share your stories and the process of how it went for you all when you were in my shoes..



Why not do both?  In my opinion, if you are going to make a career out of EMS, being an ALS provider is the only way to go.  In many places its difficult to even get paid at all at the BLS level.

The hiring process is often loooong as well.  Its not uncommon for it to take well over a year in some areas of the US.  

Id start looking for work and apply to medic school while you wait for an opportunity to present itself.


----------



## Blood (Jun 12, 2011)

So... if a program is not accredited, is it not worth going to? There is a community college 20mins away form me that I plan on going to this fall. I was told to go to the CAAHEP website to see if it is accredited and it did not show up on there. The closest one is over 5 hours away lol. I emailed the director of the program to see if it is indeed accredited but not showing up on there. I am just wondering if I will be wasting my time and if it will give me problems trying to find a job if I go to the community college in my town.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 15, 2011)

emt_jd said:


> Hey medics,
> 
> I just passed the nremt and waiting for my license. I don't know if I should look for a job first or apply for medic school. Please share your stories and the process of how it went for you all when you were in my shoes..



Different schools of thought for that. Many people here will tell you to go straight to medic. I kept debating just going and doing it since I became a registered basic early last year.  I will tell you I've learned A LOT in a year.  Personally, I am glad I got the growing pains of being new to EMS out of the way while being a basic rather than a medic. I am confident that I'm ready for medic school now, before- not so much. but this is also coming from someone that just turned 21.


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jun 18, 2011)

Getting ready to start at CMTI...a 54 week program south of Boston.  I'm very, very, very (see: very) excited. :excl:


----------



## Sizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Passed the National Practicals with 1 retake (Oral A station) July 1st I'm taking the written!


----------



## pa132399 (Jun 25, 2011)

i start my medic class on aug 30. i've been a basic for a over a year and i volunteered with an als service for a year and found that being a paramedic is the perfect career for me. i'm also nervous due to the fact i will be one of the youngest people in the program as i'm only 18. though this should be a fun 11 months when it starts


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2011)

T-minus 9 days and counting....getting nervous for the pharm test.


----------



## Sizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Passed the written exam I'm official. The real learning can begin now...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats man! Passed my pharm test today, first day of school is in the books. Now 160 pages of reading before class tomorrow. A little daunting to say the least.


----------



## NREMTroe (Jul 9, 2011)

I start medic school in less than a month! The excitement builds more as it gets closer to the day.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 11, 2011)

So is 4 hours of sleep after work, school, studying and attempting to have a life pretty standard for medic school? If its true this is gonna be long 14 months.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> So is 4 hours of sleep after work, school, studying and attempting to have a life pretty standard for medic school? If its true this is gonna be long 14 months.


Yup, and be prepared for friends to get mad when you keep turning down social activities, because You are either to tired or need to study.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 11, 2011)

Sizz said:


> Passed the written exam I'm official. The real learning can begin now...
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Yeah!!!! Congrats! ! Now you have gone from a parawannabe be to a parababy.


----------



## Sizz (Jul 12, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Yeah!!!! Congrats! ! Now you have gone from a parawannabe be to a parababy.



Thanks Fox, I'm back into the rookie socks for awhile starting my first P job in a few weeks.


----------



## Iceman26 (Jul 12, 2011)

NVRob said:


> So is 4 hours of sleep after work, school, studying and attempting to have a life pretty standard for medic school? If its true this is gonna be long 14 months.



Yes, and since you said you work in addition to all of that good luck with the "attempting to have a life" part.   It's all worth it in the end, though. That said, I'm not jealous of you at all right now!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 12, 2011)

Reading 12 lead ecg in acute coronary syndromes.  i really miss having a traditional classroom setting.  This ends up making me crave clinicals.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2011)

The actions of acetylcholine in the pre/postganglionic neurons has thoroughly confused me today lol


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

Watch this space


----------



## Hunter (Jul 22, 2011)

*Nervous*

ACLS coming up next week, Nervous for my ACLS Megacode in a month and a half! :mellow:


----------



## medicdan (Jul 22, 2011)

I was just accepted to, and am taking entry into a well respected Paramedic program for entry in July 2012. I'm very excited, especially after the application process.


----------



## mct601 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am officially paid up and waiting for the National EMS Academy to start up August 15th. I plan to do like Linuss did and periodically post my experiences here throughout the class so others who are thinking about medic school can see someone's road. I might take a detailed journal a couple times a week and release it in its entirety after the class is over.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Aug 7, 2011)

Megacodes aren't bad once you learn the rhythms, proper drugs and doses, and simulate a few in the classroom. Practice as much as you can so when you are presented with the real deal in the field, you won't even think about it, you will just react.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2011)

EMT-IT753 said:


> when you are presented with the real deal in the field, you won't even think about it, you will just react.



That's the truth, Truth!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2011)

I have capnography and ventilator management coming out of my ears! Airway control labs for 8 hours tomorrow, woohoo! Who's gonna volunteer to be RSI'd? hahaha


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Aug 23, 2011)

We got through AMLS a couple weeks ago, which I really enjoyed, and have PALS, GEMS, and PHTLS in the coming months. Something I was thinking about in discussion with my classmates at class on Saturday is that we seem to be getting burned out. I know it happens, and that it will pass, but the "games" of class really seem to be getting to some of them. Especially with life outside of class. They have also extended our class by a month, which we hope to get an explanation for when our lead instructor is back this Saturday. :wacko: Other than that, still enjoying it so much and also ready to be done with it. 

Clinical rotations are awesome! ^_^


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 23, 2011)

First day of class tonight.. woo hoo im excited


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 23, 2011)

Trauma_Junkie said:


> Clinical rotations are awesome! ^_^



Glad that somebody is enjoying it.  Our clinicals are pretty boring.  Assessing patients gets old quickly for me.  

Internship time on the medic units is waaaay more exiting to me.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Aug 23, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Glad that somebody is enjoying it.  Our clinicals are pretty boring.  Assessing patients gets old quickly for me.
> 
> Internship time on the medic units is waaaay more exiting to me.



I can't wait for the internship but we have a while before we get to them. I just find that clinicals are helping everything we have learned in the last 6 months or so come more into focus. Some of my classmates are waiting until class is over to even start their clinical hours. I couldn't wait to jump in and start putting my skills to use.


----------



## NREMTroe (Aug 24, 2011)

Yesterday was our first day of class. We watched some long drawn out history of EMS. Some of it was pretty interesting, but for the most part it was pretty boring. We start on airway stuff tomorrow, and I can't wait for the year to get going pretty good.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 24, 2011)

NREMTroe said:


> Yesterday was our first day of class. We watched some long drawn out history of EMS. Some of it was pretty interesting, but for the most part it was pretty boring. We start on airway stuff tomorrow, and I can't wait for the year to get going pretty good.



Your super lucky! Our entire first month was history, well being, ethics, roles/responsibilities and law, it was a long first month.

I have my division 2 exam tomorrow on pulmonology, it's judgement day #2. Wish me luck!


----------



## palmer1121 (Aug 24, 2011)

First day of last semester was yesterday.  16 weeks 2 days til we take national registry. Not that Im counting or anything


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 24, 2011)

Trauma_Junkie said:


> I can't wait for the internship but we have a while before we get to them. I just find that clinicals are helping everything we have learned in the last 6 months or so come more into focus. Some of my classmates are waiting until class is over to even start their clinical hours. I couldn't wait to jump in and start putting my skills to use.



We do our clinicals and internships during the semester along with our classes.  Its helpful because we learn a skill in class, and then perform it in the field while its still fresh in our minds.

Clinicals, for the most part, are boring.  Lots of paperwork and getting practice assessing patients.  And when i say "assess" i dont mean just the usual assessment that we would do on scene.  There is a 2 page paper that lists every possible symptom, injury, past surgery, medication, and a head to toe review of systems.  I understand why we do it, and its valuable stuff, it just get boring after a while when you are walking around a telemetry unit talking to old folks.

On a good session ill get to start some IVs, push some meds, and be an extra set of hands if a code comes in.  I like the time we spend in the ER/PEDS MUCH better than the time we spend in telemetry and OB.  Although i did get to assist in a birth last semester.  And if your hospital is ok with it you might get to practice some intubations in surgery.  If you have a cool anesthesiologist they are usually willing to let you get an attemp.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 30, 2011)

Any classes this semester that you guys/gals are looking forward to?  In fear of?

Im taking Advanced Pathophysiology and i think its going to killer.  We get to do lots of case studies and will spent part of each class session in the cadaver lab.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2011)

Terrified of cardiology. Looking forward to ITLS Access and Trauma and WMD/Biological agents (bring on the hate  )

The cadaver lab is going to be sweet along with all the airway challenges we do once a week on top of our patient assessment labs.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 30, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Terrified of cardiology. Looking forward to ITLS Access and Trauma and *WMD/Biological agents* (bring on the hate  )
> 
> The cadaver lab is going to be sweet along with all the airway challenges we do once a week on top of our patient assessment labs.



No hate from me, I always found biological agents to be fascinating, especially the nerve agents like VX and sarin. 

Anyways, I'm just about to the point where I am no longer a medic student


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 30, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Anyways, I'm just about to the point where I am no longer a medic student



Shush!! I don't want to hear it! I still have 10 months left.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 30, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Shush!! I don't want to hear it! I still have 10 months left.



Haha, well now you've taken all the fun out of it for me


----------



## NREMTroe (Aug 30, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Any classes this semester that you guys/gals are looking forward to?  In fear of?
> 
> Im taking Advanced Pathophysiology and i think its going to killer.  We get to do lots of case studies and will spent part of each class session in the cadaver lab.



Im really looking forward to cardiology. I think the heart is one of the most fascinating things about all of this.


----------



## mct601 (Aug 30, 2011)

I haven't been able to post like I said I would, but I've been busy and school as been fairly uneventful. I'm enjoying it, but it's dry. I'll post a detailed post about the National EMS Academy later, so people around it that are curious of it can get an idea of what my first impression is like. Good luck to everyone else starting as well, we should be in for one hell of a ride.


----------



## RDunn (Aug 30, 2011)

just took my medic test last week, passed in 81 questions. it feels freaking awesome to be done with it.


----------



## NREMTroe (Sep 2, 2011)

RDunn said:


> just took my medic test last week, passed in 81 questions. it feels freaking awesome to be done with it.



Congrats! I bet thats a big stress reliever.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 2, 2011)

Had our first exam lastnight over 8 chapters.. My instructor messaged me earlier and I got a 87.  Not to shabby for a 8 chapter exam I don't think.


----------



## firemedic0227 (Sep 5, 2011)

My medic course is 11 Months long. I have just over 2 months left. I thought Medical Emergencies is/was the hardest part of the course so far. I have PHTLS AMLS and PALS left to do. My class is 2 days a week all day long then on the days that I am not in class I do ride time with Omaha Fire and Clinicals at some of the local hospitals, with my weekends off. It's a lot of work but hopefully be worth it after I am done.


----------



## ZootownMedic (Sep 15, 2011)

We are in week 5 here in Colorado Springs! We are pretty much finishing up all of our Paramedic Practice and Advanced Airway stuff this week. Got our module exam next week and then we start Pharmacology! Its been pretty tough throughout but I'm enjoying it. We 'graduate' in May and start field intership then. Usually takes around 4 months to finish that around here due to overcrowding of nursing and paramedic students....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 15, 2011)

Megacodes woop woop. Takes a minute to get used to the pace. It's not slow but with a team of 3-4 there's a lot of down time. I'm gettin' it though.  

Good luck on your module exam Smoke! our cardiology exam is a week from Tuesday. Then medical emergencies.


----------



## ZootownMedic (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice Rob, and thanks! I have been rocking the tests so far and the hardest part for me has been memorizing drug cards and getting my patient contacts rhythm back. I have a ER rotation tmrw and then a 3rd ride on Sunday. Good luck on the cardiology! Heard thats one of the last humps before the end....


----------



## ZootownMedic (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone else hate the ER rotations? I cant stand them. Im so out of my element and all the nurses, docs, and techs are in a rhythm and nobody knows wtf your exactly doing there or supposed to be learning....well that was my rant. I have one from 0700-1900 in the morning and there is this stupid bi@&h ER Tech who is also a LT at the volly FD I used to work at. She has been a EMT/ER tech for like 8 years and is a 'legend' at startng IV's and talks :censored::censored::censored::censored: to everyone. Me and her have it out everytime because shes so unprofessional. Gonna be a long one tmrw....


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

Capitulate to graduate.


----------



## ZootownMedic (Sep 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Capitulate to graduate.



Affirm....I am the master of pissing people off by ignoring them....just ask my wife :rofl:


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 15, 2011)

SmokeMedic said:


> Does anyone else hate the ER rotations? I cant stand them. Im so out of my element and all the nurses, docs, and techs are in a rhythm and nobody knows wtf your exactly doing there or supposed to be learning....well that was my rant. I have one from 0700-1900 in the morning and there is this stupid bi@&h ER Tech who is also a LT at the volly FD I used to work at. She has been a EMT/ER tech for like 8 years and is a 'legend' at startng IV's and talks :censored::censored::censored::censored: to everyone. Me and her have it out everytime because shes so unprofessional. Gonna be a long one tmrw....



Not a huge fan of clinical time either.  Not because i dislike the nurses, but because it can be pretty boring at times.  Assessing patients gets old quickly.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 17, 2011)

First all day saturday class in the AM.. Bah I dont wanna get up at 6:30 to go to class .. Pharmacology seems pretty interesting though. Glad to be done with patho..


----------



## Amber (Sep 17, 2011)

Ive got quite a way still....only 3rd week in....


----------



## NREMTroe (Sep 18, 2011)

Next week starts week 5 for us. Its been ok so far. We got all of our IVs and Intubation check offs done. We did some basic rhythms and such and ran some slow mega codes. This was the part that i'm glad i had already learned that stuff before I came to class or I would probably have been lost by the way its getting taught.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 18, 2011)

NREMTroe said:


> Next week starts week 5 for us. Its been ok so far. We got all of our IVs and Intubation check offs done. We did some basic rhythms and such and ran some slow mega codes.* This was the part that i'm glad i had already learned that stuff before I came to class or I would probably have been lost by the way its getting taught.*



Smart move. Very smart move.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 19, 2011)

We start IV's on Tue.  Already through patho and pharmacology.  I think the drug lists we have to memorize is gonna whoop me though.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 19, 2011)

ACLS this week and a lab day. Unfortunately I have to miss all week for training at work :-/ 

Already have ACLS though so I should be good. Cardiology exam next tuesday.


----------



## firemedic0227 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just got done with the Medical Emergencies portion of the course and I thought that was the hardest part of the course so far even with Pharmacology and ACLS/Cardiology/12 Leads done. That part of the course I am taking was easier because it was all about one system. I start PALS on Thursday then I have a AMLS and EVOC left to do. 

I actually like doing Clinical time especially since I did all of mine at a Level 1 Trauma Center. I got a long with all the nurses and got to do a lot of IV starts without Supervision even though I had never even attempted an IV before starting Medic Class. They let me give Meds without supervision as well. One thing I learned is when you see a Nurse go to the Medicine Cart/Machine go with them and ask to help out.

I also love doing the Ride Times with Omaha Fire Dept because we get a lot of good calls as well as the "No Patient" calls. I get along with all the Paramedics  with OFD because I am all about abiding by the rules of the station and volunteering to help out where I can and wanting to do skills in the back of the Bus.

Good Luck to everyone, study hard and study lots and you'll make it through. Remember according to most Medics I have came in contact with have said that you learn the majority of the Trade out in the Field not in the classroom!


----------



## tssemt2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

starting ACLS on wednesday! completely done with paramedic school in december!


----------



## Chief Complaint (Oct 8, 2011)

How are you folks liking your programs now that we are around the mid term part of the semester?  Anything you arent grasping and maybe we could help?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 8, 2011)

I fail at the endocrine system. Absolutely fail! I understand the anatomy but I just can't grasp the origin of hormones.

I also feel that since I focus so much on the section we are in that I am losing the finer points of previous sections such as airway metabolic acid/base compensatory mechanisms to be really specific.

Other than that I love my program. I feel fortunate to be that last program with our current director. I couldn't imagine it without him being there to help with hw and post-test clarification. My only issue is we are constantly pushed to think critically and to think outside the box but when it comes to national registry style questions we all (as a class) tend to blow it because we go to deep into the questions. That said, I'd rather be taught the we I am now then adjust my style to NREMT for the test rather than visa versa.


----------



## ZootownMedic (Oct 8, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> How are you folks liking your programs now that we are around the mid term part of the semester?  Anything you arent grasping and maybe we could help?



First off thanks for asking! We just finished our first module(out of 6) and started pharmacology 3 weeks ago. Got my first two intubations in the OR yesterday. Things are going really well I think. Our class is strong(minus 1 who still can't put her steth in right or get a accurate BP). We are memorizing new drugs each week and doing scenarios quite a bit more. So far I'm loving P-School even with the stress!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I understand the anatomy but I just can't grasp the origin of hormones.



Stuff that does stuff to the body, whether or not the body wants it done.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Oct 9, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I fail at the endocrine system. Absolutely fail! I understand the anatomy but I just can't grasp the origin of hormones.
> 
> I also feel that since I focus so much on the section we are in that I am losing the finer points of previous sections such as airway metabolic acid/base compensatory mechanisms to be really specific.
> 
> Other than that I love my program. I feel fortunate to be that last program with our current director. I couldn't imagine it without him being there to help with hw and post-test clarification. My only issue is we are constantly pushed to think critically and to think outside the box but when it comes to national registry style questions we all (as a class) tend to blow it because we go to deep into the questions. That said, I'd rather be taught the we I am now then adjust my style to NREMT for the test rather than visa versa.



I wouldnt sweat the origins of hormones difficulty too much.  Sure, the more you learn in school, the better.  But lets be honest, that information isnt going to affect how you treat a patient very often!  Glad things are going well for you so far.



SmokeMedic said:


> First off thanks for asking! We just finished our first module(out of 6) and started pharmacology 3 weeks ago. Got my first two intubations in the OR yesterday. Things are going really well I think. Our class is strong(minus 1 who still can't put her steth in right or get a accurate BP). We are memorizing new drugs each week and doing scenarios quite a bit more. So far I'm loving P-School even with the stress!



That stinks that you have a weak link in there.  

There are always a few who just dont get it, the practical portion of the National Registry is gonna eat her up.  Congrats on your first couple of tubes!



Linuss said:


> Stuff that does stuff to the body, whether or not the body wants it done.



Nailed it.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Oct 9, 2011)

Completed my required Emergency Department clinicals as of last week. Now on to OR and psych (we are cleared to do all clinical rotations. We have 317 total required as per the course).

Completed GEMS as of today and next course day we start our trauma module.

So it continues...


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 9, 2011)

SmokeMedic said:


> First off thanks for asking! We just finished our first module(out of 6) and started pharmacology 3 weeks ago. Got my first two intubations in the OR yesterday. Things are going really well I think. Our class is strong(minus 1 who still can't put her steth in right or get a accurate BP). We are memorizing new drugs each week and doing scenarios quite a bit more. So far I'm loving P-School even with the stress!



So I saw in class on friday that they got your pics up on the back wall. One of my classmates said he knows alot of ya and you have a pretty strong class. BTW do you guys use the breakout rooms or the apartment?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Oct 9, 2011)

Trauma_Junkie said:


> Completed my required Emergency Department clinicals as of last week. Now on to OR and psych (we are cleared to do all clinical rotations. We have 317 total required as per the course).
> 
> Completed GEMS as of today and next course day we start our trauma module.
> 
> So it continues...



The OR is super fun, especially if the docs and surgeons are cool with you being there.  You might find yourself assisting in a procedure if you catch them on a good day.  Plus its a great place to practice IV skills.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Oct 9, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> The OR is super fun, especially if the docs and surgeons are cool with you being there.  You might find yourself assisting in a procedure if you catch them on a good day.  Plus its a great place to practice IV skills.



I'm all for assisting in anything and getting as much experience as I can. As far as I'm concerned one can never have enough experience starting IVs. I'm also told by current Medics that OR is where I'll get the ET Tubes. Can't wait!


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 9, 2011)

Trauma_Junkie said:


> I'm also told by current Medics that OR is where I'll get the ET Tubes. Can't wait!



If you're lucky.   All my classmates got their tubes there.... I didn't.

My anesthesiologist was of the "OPA/BVM is all you need" and while true and I try to maintain that thought, and glad he took the time to prove it... really doesn't help a Paramedic student much when they get NO intubations prior to graduation.


My first intubation on a live patient was also my first RSI in the field.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> If you're lucky.   All my classmates got their tubes there.... I didn't.
> 
> My anesthesiologist was of the "OPA/BVM is all you need" and while true and I try to maintain that thought, and glad he took the time to prove it... really doesn't help a Paramedic student much when they get NO intubations prior to graduation.
> 
> ...



Ugh, that sucks, the anesthesiologists here really loved doing spinal blocks...but fortunately I did all my OR rotations on Christmas break so there were plenty of surgeries scheduled. I was even lucky enough to get a couple in the ER.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Oct 17, 2011)

School has become so unbelievably boring.  I hate this program.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 17, 2011)

So I don't remember who said it but I will 100% agree that medical is much more difficult than cardiology. 

We did 4 1/2 weeks on cardiology, and 3 1/2 weeks on medical. Talk about drinking from a firehose.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 18, 2011)

Its really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing agitating when myself and two others go out of our way to make flash cards and study tools and try to share them by having a study group and the other people in class :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and moan and are straight disrespectful when we are trying to help them. Then we are the bad guys when we speak up about it. 

The 3 of us are all doing extremely well we don't need to go out of our way to help those that are struggling, but we do. Yet they act like little kids... Best part is, I'm the youngest person in the class by a year or so....

/rant 

Sorry I'm just a little pissed off.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Its really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing agitating when myself and two others go out of our way to make flash cards and study tools and try to share them by having a study group and the other people in class :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and moan and are straight disrespectful when we are trying to help them. Then we are the bad guys when we speak up about it.
> 
> The 3 of us are all doing extremely well we don't need to go out of our way to help those that are struggling, but we do. Yet they act like little kids... Best part is, I'm the youngest person in the class by a year or so....



I had the same thing happen in my medic class.  I would answer the teachers questions all the time as I got tired of people taking way too damn long.  I'd helped a few classmates, but one was 'too proud' to accept it. Eventually this one kid in my class (I said kid even though I too, was the youngest) said "We get it Steve, you're smart, now let us try"

He came up to me several weeks later asking for help.  I said no.  He failed out.  His issue, not mine.  Don't piss off someone then ask for their help.




Sorry, if you're not getting it, don't expect me to handicap MY learning for you to catch up.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not quick to answer questions in class for the exact thing you dealt with. I keep my mouth shut unless the gap is painful.
It doesn't help when the teacher throws me under the bus telling the class I was the high grade on a quiz/test/exam. I have a feeling it is their way of trying to push the class with the whole "the young guy is whooping your butts, pick it up".

We have 9 people out of 12 who started left. Less people means more reps which is good from an educational stand point. Although outside of class I do like my classmates, some more than others, but all in all they are good guys and girl. Yes 8 guys 1 girl (I don't understand how she deals with our shenanigans sometimes) I don't want to see any of them leave but I definitely am pretty much done with trying to help.

For what its worth the girl in my class is one of the three I mentioned, there's another guy that is busting his *** and taking all the help we will give him it just hasn't clicked for him yet. The other 5 are the problem. 

Side note: I despise the 'Lil Guy' nickname I have been given. I guess just kill 'em with kindness and ignore it. The instructors approached me about them talking to the class about my nickname but I told them to leave it be and that I was going to prove a point through performance.

edit: thanks Linuss, I thought I might have been the douche, I've been a bit edgy since I quit smoking. It's nice to know that I'm not the only person who is irked by people like this.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow 9 people in your class, thats awesome!  

Ours has about 30 and its annoying as hell.  I would love to have a more "one on one" type experience.  

Quite a few *** hats in my group too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 18, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Wow 9 people in your class, thats awesome!
> 
> Ours has about 30 and its annoying as hell.  I would love to have a more "one on one" type experience.
> 
> Quite a few *** hats in my group too.



It's super nice. On lab days we run crews of 3. Hour long stations x 7 hours makes for a lot of hands on time.

Don't want to gloat but about a third give or take, of our lectures are taught by advanced level providers. (MDs, NPs and PAs all of whom hold a Paramedic cert with field experience). When it comes down to it I love my program and the teachers.

Now if more than 4/9 _actually_ actually were interested in the medicine rather than doing it to get on with an FD, life would be perfect!

Fun drinking buddies, bums of classmates.


----------



## Nerd13 (Oct 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Its really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing agitating when myself and two others go out of our way to make flash cards and study tools and try to share them by having a study group and the other people in class :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and moan and are straight disrespectful when we are trying to help them. Then we are the bad guys when we speak up about it.
> 
> The 3 of us are all doing extremely well we don't need to go out of our way to help those that are struggling, but we do. Yet they act like little kids... Best part is, I'm the youngest person in the class by a year or so....
> 
> ...



It's a little late for me to say this but I hear that! I had the same problem in my medic class. When we finished we got together 2 or 3 times a week to study the practical stuff and about 3 or 4 of us took it seriously. The rest all showed up and half paid attention to what we were doing and then begged for our help when they started seriously studying the week before their practical date... 

On a side note: I wish i would have found this thread a few months ago!


----------



## Chief Complaint (Oct 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> It's super nice. On lab days we run crews of 3. Hour long stations x 7 hours makes for a lot of hands on time.
> 
> Don't want to gloat but about a third give or take, of our lectures are taught by advanced level providers. (MDs, NPs and PAs all of whom hold a Paramedic cert with field experience). When it comes down to it I love my program and the teachers.
> 
> ...



We've got a couple of awesome advanced level providers as teachers, there just arent enough of them to go around.  They are spread very thin teaching the B's, I's, and P's too.  Between all three levels there are probably more than 100 students.  Most of our instructors are just experienced paramedics though.

This semester sucks.  We learned most of our skills as Intermediates so there isnt much left at the Paramedic level besides some advanced pathophysiology and more clinicals/internships.  

It really feels like they are just stretching the curriculum out so they can justify giving us a degree at the end instead of a certificate.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

Trauma module! Cadaver lab the day after halloween, seems appropriate haha. We get to practice surgical crics and chest tubes + gross anatomy. Then a spin off of ADLS, then ITLS and ITLS Access and ISP (self defense tactics, police dog playtime and the taser *yikes*!) Woohoo. Only this module then geriatrics/peds then on to clincals then internship!

Not looking forward to PALS and NRP in the same week during the peds/geriatrics module.  *reassess every 30 seconds*


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Trauma module! Cadaver lab the day after halloween, seems appropriate haha. We get to practice surgical crics and chest tubes + gross anatomy. Then a spin off of ADLS, then ITLS and ITLS Access and ISP (self defense tactics, police dog playtime and the taser *yikes*!) Woohoo. Only this module then geriatrics/peds then on to clincals then internship!
> 
> Not looking forward to PALS and NRP in the same week during the peds/geriatrics module.  *reassess every 30 seconds*



Maaannn, fun


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Nov 18, 2011)

We have one more day of ITLS. Trauma module test coming up in a couple weeks. It's going to be brutal, and I only say that because we were scheduled to have the trauma test broken up into trauma I and II and it got merged into one big exam. Gotta love it!


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 18, 2011)

So very very glad I am finished with Medic school lol, I actually enjoy CE's whereas for whatever reason, medic school was like being forcefed with a firehose, I count myself among the lucky who went right out of college into the class and was able to keep up an maintain a 91 average. Could not pay me to do it all a second time however.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Nov 18, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> medic school was like being forcefed with a firehose



Well said my friend. Well said.


----------



## MissK (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm almost finished with my first semester of medic school. We've covered intro to EMS, pt assessment, and pharmacology. These drug cards are getting painful  <_<


----------



## Sodapop (Nov 20, 2011)

I finished didactic in sept and started clinicals the end of Oct.  Only four ER shifts and one L&D then done and ready for internship.  Had seven et tubes, one cardioversion, two codes, ton of IV's, fifteen med pushes, and a lot of fun. Looking forward to internship starting hopefully in January


----------



## firemedic0227 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just finished up Medic Class last Thursday. I am set to take my NR Skills exam on the 29th I can't wait! I just put in my voucher for taking NR Computer test so hopefully soon after the 29th I will be taking my test. I got all of my Patient Contacts done also. The one thing I did want to get and had to wait until my last Ride a long time to get was a "Shooting" call. The guy was shot in the lower back just above he "buttox" and came out just above his hip. He was so stable and with a short transport time we didn't even start an IV line. I never got to run a "code" in the back of the ambulance (which is a good thing) but got to help run a couple in the ER.


----------



## Imacho (Nov 20, 2011)

Sodapop said:


> I finished didactic in sept and started clinicals the end of Oct.  Only four ER shifts and one L&D then done and ready for internship.  Had seven et tubes, one cardioversion, two codes, ton of IV's, fifteen med pushes, and a lot of fun. Looking forward to internship starting hopefully in January



What school? That doesn't sound like enough time in clinical setting?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 21, 2011)

Trauma module exam at 0900 Tuesday morning. Looks like tomorrow is going to be a fun filled day with my text book. All we have left is geris/peds/special needs and a few random labs like MCI and WMD then our final then out of the classroom and into clinicals and internship! 58 calendar days until our final. Almost there.


----------



## Sodapop (Nov 22, 2011)

Imacho said:


> What school? That doesn't sound like enough time in clinical setting?



I went through NCTI. What I meant was what I had left was four shifts. We did 160 hours total clinicals then internship.  Hospital I am at is a busy place so more than enough patients for good hands on. The only thing I have had a shortage of has been pediatric patients. Glad less sick kids in the ER but need the contacts too. Already have my IV's, meds, resp patients, et tubes, just need a fsw assesments, two deliveries, and seven pedi assesments to finish up skills.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 23, 2011)

1 more module left thank god. Still rockin' the 4.0 though yea buddy h34r:


----------



## Imacho (Nov 23, 2011)

Sodapop said:


> I went through NCTI. What I meant was what I had left was four shifts. We did 160 hours total clinicals then internship.  Hospital I am at is a busy place so more than enough patients for good hands on. The only thing I have had a shortage of has been pediatric patients. Glad less sick kids in the ER but need the contacts too. Already have my IV's, meds, resp patients, et tubes, just need a fsw assesments, two deliveries, and seven pedi assesments to finish up skills.



In riverside?  And now I understand shifts remaining. G'luck with 'em.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 23, 2011)

Sodapop said:


> I went through NCTI. What I meant was what I had left was four shifts. We did 160 hours total clinicals then internship.  Hospital I am at is a busy place so more than enough patients for good hands on. The only thing I have had a shortage of has been pediatric patients. Glad less sick kids in the ER but need the contacts too. Already have my IV's, meds, resp patients, et tubes, just need a fsw assesments, two deliveries, and seven pedi assesments to finish up skills.



160 clinical hours seems short too...how long is your internship?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> 160 clinical hours seems short too...how long is your internship?



Agreed, that does seem like a pretty minimal amount of clinical hours


----------



## Sodapop (Nov 25, 2011)

NVRob said:


> 160 clinical hours seems short too...how long is your internship?



Internship is an additional 480-720 hours depending on the students skills and experience. Also not Riverside I was in Roseville (Sacramento).


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Nov 26, 2011)

We just did our trauma module exam today. It's the last exam before our final in March. So begins our 3 months of National Registry prep...:wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2011)

Sodapop said:


> Internship is an additional 480-720 hours depending on the students skills and experience. Also not Riverside I was in Roseville (Sacramento).



We do double your clinical hours and the same amount of intern hours. How many hours of didactic did you have?



Trauma_Junkie said:


> We just did our trauma module exam today. It's the last exam before our final in March. So begins our 3 months of National Registry prep...:wacko:



I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Nov 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I can see the light at the end of the tunnel!!! :beerchug:



Indeed. We are so ready for the course to come to an end but also scared s******* to actually be starting NR prep. We trust our instructor though so it's well worth it. Then again there is plenty to look after until the course end.

How much longer do you have in your course?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2011)

Trauma_Junkie said:


> Indeed. We are so ready for the course to come to an end but also scared s******* to actually be starting NR prep. We trust our instructor though so it's well worth it. Then again there is plenty to look after until the course end.
> 
> How much longer do you have in your course?



Didactic final is January 17th. Then clinicals and internship until June the the NREMT. So I guess I really can't see the real light, only the light at the end of didactic tunnel. I'm really not afraid of the NREMT test, like I said it's our didactic final that scares me h34r:


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Nov 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Didactic final is January 17th. Then clinicals and internship until June the the NREMT. So I guess I really can't see the real light, only the light at the end of didactic tunnel. I'm really not afraid of the NREMT test, like I said it's our didactic final that scares me h34r:



We have been doing clinical rotations throughout class. The way our school does it: Didactic with clinical rotations, National Registry, then field internship. So I'm with you on the didactic portion. If we can get past the final we can rock out the NR (at least that's what we are thinking...)  I'm just thankful for my classmates because this journey would be so much harder if we weren't there to support each other through it. There is just something about going through a course like this that seems to forge a bond and lasting friendships.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2011)

Trauma_Junkie said:


> We have been doing clinical rotations throughout class. The way our school does it: Didactic with clinical rotations, National Registry, then field internship. So I'm with you on the didactic portion. If we can get past the final we can rock out the NR (at least that's what we are thinking...)  I'm just thankful for my classmates because this journey would be so much harder if we weren't there to support each other through it. There is just something about going through a course like this that seems to forge a bond and lasting friendships.



It would have been super difficult for me to do rotations during class along with working, I like our setup since we have all the knowledge from class to apply during our rotations rather than only bits and pieces. A bunch of my classmates have been doing ride-alongs during didactic and are allowed to operate up to what we have learned in class. I didn't ride since I work on the truck anyways. 

Agreed so much on the bond with classmates. We have a little friction with one guy in our class but other than that we are one big happy crew most of the time. i definitely have formed great friendships with classmates. It would be horrible not to, we spend more time together than most of us do with our families! Study groups keep me sane, I can only study alone so much before I get distracted. Look at this post for example, my pandora station stopped playing good songs and now I'm on here trying to decide what to listen to while I read my lovely PALS book h34r:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 30, 2011)

OG/GYN scenario today, had a prolapsed cord presentation. This is how I know we only have 16 days of didactic left. *I was an observer but it was comedy gold, if I can get a hold of the video I'll post it up*

Instructor through the high fidelity mannequin: "Owwwww ouch oww! Why is his hand in my vagina!?!?!?"
Classmate: "Ma'am your baby is having a truly life-life threatening emergency we need to get you to the hospital, he's a really nice guy I promise, we will get to the introductions later!"

I guess you had to be there but it was priceless. 5 hours of lecture followed by scenarios can make you a bit delirious.


----------



## MidwestFF (Dec 4, 2011)

Been awhile since I posted. Didactic complete. Three more exams this next week, then all I have left is internship, then registry. I see daylight at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2011)

NRP done. PALS tomorrow and Thursday then no more 4 letter classes for two years!


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 7, 2011)

First semester near complete.. ACLS on saturday and semester final on the 15th.  Cardiac has definitely kicked my ***


----------



## MidwestFF (Dec 8, 2011)

All my course exams are complete and passed. Alphabet soup classes are done and passed. All that is left is internship and the NREMT exam!


----------



## Sodapop (Dec 12, 2011)

MidwestFF said:


> All my course exams are complete and passed. Alphabet soup classes are done and passed. All that is left is internship and the NREMT exam!



Sounds like we are at the same stage of the process. I can not wait to get internship started in January.

Sent from my mobile on tap talk please excuse the typos


----------



## Chief Complaint (Dec 12, 2011)

It's interesting to me that many of your programs do the internship portion after class is finished instead of during.


----------



## MidwestFF (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know about the other programs but given a very large scope of practice in our state, and in our area services (No Med control for such things as RSI, Fibrinolytics, surgical airways, and the protocols do nothing more than specify what is to be on the trucks and used at the medics discretion save very few specific illness/ injuries) we do around 400+ hours of clinicals during class; then another 600 hours or so of internship. During clinical time the preceptor is directing us based on our current competencies and skill set as to where we are in the program. During our Internship time we are functioning as the lead medic and the only time the preceptor will step in is to prevent a major error. We are allowed to use our preceptors on some scenes but we must direct what is to be done like we were the senior medic on the truck.

FF


----------



## firemedic0227 (Dec 12, 2011)

We had to have almost 600 hours in clinical or Ride A Long setting, while going to class 2 days a week all day long. We also had to have 50 total team leads (acting as the senior Medic).


----------



## tabby (Dec 12, 2011)

I will be starting EMT-B in July what should I be studying now to get a jump start?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Dec 13, 2011)

600 hours for internship, that sounds fantastic!

Ours was more about getting a certain number of calls and performing a certain number of interventions.  No mandatory hours which i though kinda sucked.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> It's interesting to me that many of your programs do the internship portion after class is finished instead of during.



I'd rather do it all at the end. Finished with class so I have the entire knowledge base to work off of and can operate as a medic only restricted by agency protocols and my preceptor if I decide to do something dumb or dangerous.

We have a minimum of 480 hours required for our internship. Maximum of 720 hours, plus clinical time.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 13, 2011)

tabby said:


> I will be starting EMT-B in July what should I be studying now to get a jump start?



Love the enthusiasm, but wrong thread. 

Check all these out:

http://emtlife.com/search.php?searchid=2330467


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

Didactic final on the 17th. Then on to clinicals and Internship. About damn time. 

Any tricks on logging FISDAP stuff during clinicals. On the floors we can use the computers for it if it's slow. In the ER it's too busy.


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Didactic final on the 17th. Then on to clinicals and Internship. About damn time.
> 
> Any tricks on logging FISDAP stuff during clinicals. On the floors we can use the computers for it if it's slow. In the ER it's too busy.



Fisdap?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

Nervegas said:


> Fisdap?



From what I can figure it's skills and pt contact tracking and documentation for students?

Someone jump in here and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 11, 2012)

Chief Complaint said:


> It's interesting to me that many of your programs do the internship portion after class is finished instead of during.



Now that I can post in here lol

I never step foot on an ambulance until after class. It is a 250 hour internship..

Then during class I have like 250+hours at the hospital/OR/Labor and delivery. 

AND WE GET THIS! lol

http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2011/09/new_robot_mac_helps_train_staf.html


----------



## fast65 (Jan 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Didactic final on the 17th. Then on to clinicals and Internship. About damn time.
> 
> Any tricks on logging FISDAP stuff during clinicals. On the floors we can use the computers for it if it's slow. In the ER it's too busy.



For my FISDAP info I always just kept a notebook with me and would write down notes for every patients contact, like IV starts, meds, etc.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Now that I can post in here lol
> 
> I never step foot on an ambulance until after class. It is a 250 hour internship..
> 
> ...



250? That seems short. We do 480-720 then 300ish of clinicals.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 250? That seems short. We do 480-720 then 300ish of clinicals.



250 is the minimum required by Michigan. We can do as many as we want though. We schedule our own clinicals.


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> From what I can figure it's skills and pt contact tracking and documentation for students?
> 
> Someone jump in here and correct me if I'm wrong.



We had a notebook with the forms to fill out by paper, including mock patient chart's and skills logging. At the end of each shift it was signed by the preceptor, both in hospital and out. I just kept a pocket sized notepad with me and wrote down every skill, and all the pertinent pt information for the chart and just did the actual paperwork at the end of the shift.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 11, 2012)

How many of you are legitimately loving medic school, despite being stressed, sleep deprived, and having your sanity hanging by a thread?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jan 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Didactic final on the 17th. Then on to clinicals and Internship. About damn time.
> 
> Any tricks on logging FISDAP stuff during clinicals. On the floors we can use the computers for it if it's slow. In the ER it's too busy.



Is there a way to send attachments via PM?  I can send you the forms that we used if you like.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Jan 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> How many of you are legitimately loving medic school, despite being stressed, sleep deprived, and having your sanity hanging by a thread?



I'm loving it and all the stress, sleep deprivation, and insanity that go along with it. My fellow classmates help the process of course. ^_^


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> How many of you are legitimately loving medic school, despite being stressed, sleep deprived, and having your sanity hanging by a thread?



I love it but I'm ready to be finished with the classroom. A few classmates are starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> 250 is the minimum required by Michigan. We can do as many as we want though. We schedule our own clinicals.



Is your internship only 250? That's the way I read it, but I'm also sleep deprived so I might have messed that one up.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Is your internship only 250? That's the way I read it, but I'm also sleep deprived so I might have messed that one up.



My clinicals are in the hospital for 250ish hours. 

My ambulance clinicals are my internship and its minimun of 250. 

So 500ish minimum hours all together.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 11, 2012)

But we can do more if we want. Benefits of doing them in the hospital that owns our school.

If we are scheduled in the ER for 12hrs and want to stay for another 12. We can.


----------



## Angel (Jan 12, 2012)

i want to go to medic school!! the only one i could get into  would be  ncti which i know has its reputation but still...goodluck guys


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jan 12, 2012)

welp its official... im not longer a paramedic student. i graduated school for good yesterday!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 12, 2012)

tssemt2010 said:


> welp its official... im not longer a paramedic student. i graduated school for good yesterday!



Congrats!


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Jan 12, 2012)

tssemt2010 said:


> welp its official... im not longer a paramedic student. i graduated school for good yesterday!


:beerchug:


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Congrats!


thank you! its a huge relief! lol


Trauma_Junkie said:


> :beerchug:



and it will be done lol


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Mar 2, 2012)

Course final tomorrow.


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 4, 2012)

I suppose I haven't posted an update here for a while. I graduated medic school feb 25. Whizzed through the practical and now take my written the 9th.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Mar 5, 2012)

Well course time is complete! Now I have 138hrs of clinicals to complete, hopefully take skills exam before those are done (we are planning to go in a group), and then we get to schedule NR written. Mixed emotions. h34r:


----------



## Tommerag (Mar 9, 2012)

Passed the registry this morning so I am officially done and also got my state license today and officially a medic....scary thought :blink:


----------



## Hypochondriac (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm extremely upset with myself. I made a really stupid mistake on a retest and now have to take a refresher :sad:

I was so looking to sitting for the state and regional but now have to wait awhile longer


----------



## EmtTravis (Apr 18, 2012)

So far almost done with 2nd semester.  We have ACLS and PHTLS out of the way.  I've been keeping a steady 89% in class.  Not what I want but I am passing lol.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 18, 2012)

How many clinical hours do you have to complete? Also state what state you are from. Florida here and we have to complete 600.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 18, 2012)

500 minimum-Michigan


----------



## EmtTravis (Apr 20, 2012)

500 here in IL.  Divided between ER, Ambulance, and specialty clinic stuff IE OR,OB, Cath lab.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Apr 23, 2012)

I've talked to a couple of my classmates. Some of us are going this Friday (27 April) to take the skill stations for medic. I'm excited and also nervous about it. :unsure: It reminds me of the test anxiety I had going into basic skills in 2010.


----------

